# Oh what the heck give me a break DRIVELER # 138



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Fine I'll start another 

Ya see the deer in the field?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

mike 4got teh smiley and da mrusic


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fine I'll start another
> 
> Ya see the deer in the field?



That was photo shopped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mike 4got teh smiley and da mrusic



yep.....gonna have to get some mod to fix it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was LOST.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fine I'll start another
> 
> Ya see the deer in the field?



And the deer sees YOU!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't what to play for this title, so maybe this'll suffice.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

I had to go to Home Depot, never fails! At least I kept it under my $100.00 min every time I walk in there. 

Well, back to work before Jag passes out on me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

I need a haircut.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need a haircut.


 I have the scissors.............. 


ok, Mikey, go back & edit your original post & put the  in place, I aint got time to hunt this here thread everytime!  please!


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2014)

getting mine cut tomorrow..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

where am i?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

i haven't been to a barber in about 10 years


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2014)

gotta ease through Warthen this afternoon Quack....i'll blow the horn as I ride through....Sparta bound


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mike 4got teh smiley and da mrusic





Jeff C. said:


> Don't what to play for this title, so maybe this'll suffice.....



Thanks Jeff fa fa  I'm so old I have no idea how to put a song on  and there boom boom my smilies


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm=clipper owner


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have the scissors..............
> 
> 
> ok, Mikey, go back & edit your original post & put the  in place, I aint got time to hunt this here thread everytime!  please!



My smiley is the pic  but I lov ya anyways


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> gotta ease through Warthen this afternoon Quack....i'll blow the horn as I ride through....Sparta bound



You going to see the Courthouse??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03=bald


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm still lost.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm=clipper owner



razor


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> razor



=still bald


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=bald



smooth = chicks and H22 dig it


----------



## karen936 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrs. H=needs a map


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Mrs. H=needs a map



Mrs. H=needs a


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mrs. H=needs a



what about a


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> gotta ease through Warthen this afternoon Quack....i'll blow the horn as I ride through....Sparta bound






Whatchadoin in Sparta ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what about a



That'll work. Anything to help me find this thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

It's payday and the mine crew is havin a steak supper tonight, think I'll skip this one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Who says I need a haircut??? 

A very much younger me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mrs. H=needs a


 me too!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Who says I need a haircut???
> 
> A very much younger me


LOVEMYLABXS= shaggy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fine I'll start another
> 
> Ya see the deer in the field?



In that first pic, I see 3 deer.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I need a haircut.



Me too.



rydert said:


> getting mine cut tomorrow..........



Me too.



hdm03 said:


> i haven't been to a barber in about 10 years




Ain`t been to a barber in over 35 years.




hdm03 said:


> what about a




Fix the clock...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nic got better eyes than me...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> In that first pic, I see 3 deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You going to see the Courthouse??


yep...i'm going to ride by and look..kind of a shame,lot of history in that building


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchadoin in Sparta ??



lil Dert is playing a scrimmage football game.....


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2014)

Girlfriends electric water heater went out, guess im about to figure out how to install a new one. 

Any advise?  Never done one before.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

slip said:


> Girlfriends electric water heater went out, guess im about to figure out how to install a new one.
> 
> Any advise?  Never done one before.



Turn the power off to the water heater first thing..  Turn water off to the house.  hook a water hose to the drain at the bottom of the water heater...and drain completely..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

slip said:


> Girlfriends electric water heater went out, guess im about to figure out how to install a new one.
> 
> Any advise?  Never done one before.





Kill ALL power to it before you touch it. That`s the most important thing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

call a plumber


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Turn the power off to the water heater first thing..  Turn water off to the house.  hook a water hose to the drain at the bottom of the water heater...and drain completely..



MOST standard water heaters are on a double pole 30 amp breaker...  So are dryers.  TO be safe, turn off both


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> call a plumber





^^^^^ This !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> call a plumber





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^ This !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>






Slip's luck ain't much betta than Pookie's, he doesn't want to "see Jesus..."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's luck ain't much betta than Pookie's, he doesn't want to "see Jesus..."



In that case.  Slip call the power company and have them cut you off at the pole.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

or the entire city


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's luck ain't much betta than Pookie's, he doesn't want to "see Jesus..."





havin_fun_huntin said:


> In that case.  Slip call the power company and have them cut you off at the pole.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

slip said:


> Girlfriends electric water heater went out, guess im about to figure out how to install a new one.
> 
> Any advise?  Never done one before.


 get rid of girlfriend..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> get rid of girlfriend..........



Now that's probably the smartest advice so far


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

What i miss??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

King


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now that's probably the smartest advice so far


 I thought so too.


mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??


what'd ya hear?


mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Kang ^^^^^^^^^^^^






Sure is dead in here ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> what'd ya hear?



A lil to the left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Keebs + advice = da best


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2014)

I need a hair cut.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hair cut.



hdm has a razor you can borrow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't hardly find this thread without the ..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MOST standard water heaters are on a double pole 30 amp breaker...  So are dryers.  TO be safe, turn off both





havin_fun_huntin said:


> In that case.  Slip call the power company and have them cut you off at the pole.



I believe iffin the house is dark when you flip the switch then your close  but if the city is dark go ahead and fix it then other wise follow Keebs advice get a new girlfriend


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hardly find this thread without the ..




You do know iffin you hadn't been a sleep at the wheel you could of started this thread and saved me from lookin stupid


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Well that's enough of that for one day. Only lost about a quart and a half of blood.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well that's enough of that for one day. Only lost about a quart and a half of blood.


WHAT?!?!?!?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

That's it I've had enough I'm blaming all the things I didn't do to start a DRIVELER thread on the WANNBE MOD HDM 

Iffin he hadn't been out DRINKIN in the middle of the day he would have been ready to start a new one before it hit 1000 the least he could of done was post a FAQ thread about putting a smiley in the title and then a how to post a music video for us old folks that can barely turn a puter on  so if you have a problem PLEASE direct all comments to him for it his FAULT 

Now back to your normal programing


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well that's enough of that for one day. Only lost about a quart and a half of blood.



You were only going to climb a ladder and clean the gutters how the HECK did you lose that much blood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That's it I've had enough I'm blaming all the things I didn't do to start a DRIVELER thread on the WANNBE MOD HDM
> 
> Iffin he hadn't been out DRINKIN in the middle of the day he would have been ready to start a new one before it hit 1000 the least he could of done was post a FAQ thread about putting a smiley in the title and then a how to post a music video for us old folks that can barely turn a puter on  so if you have a problem PLEASE direct all comments to him for it his FAULT
> 
> Now back to your normal programing


he was busy fixing the clock.. or something...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=bald



Probly why he won't come to a gatherin.



slip said:


> Girlfriends electric water heater went out, guess im about to figure out how to install a new one.
> 
> Any advise?  Never done one before.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's luck ain't much betta than Pookie's, he doesn't want to "see Jesus..."





havin_fun_huntin said:


> In that case.  Slip call the power company and have them cut you off at the pole.





hdm03 said:


> or the entire city





Keebs said:


> get rid of girlfriend..........



   



mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??



Same thing I did!



Keebs said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You were only going to climb a ladder and clean the gutters how the HECK did you lose that much blood



I'm on 2 blood thinners.....ain't no such thing as a dull object.

I'd hang out in the PF a lil more often instead of here, but they use sharp words.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he was busy fixing the clock.. or something...



I has to lock down the Stewart thread and then send some strongly worded PMs.  Then I felt bad so I sent some apology PMs with some new selfies.  I've been busy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I has to lock down the Stewart thread and then send some strongly worded PMs.  Then I felt bad so I sent some apology PMs with some new selfies.  I've been busy.



You didnt lock it down, you erased it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he was busy fixing the clock.. or something...



Yea and that's why the clock is still BROKE he's to busy DRINKIN 



Jeff C. said:


> Probly why he won't come to a gatherin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck I get cut just think about going over there no wonder your bleedin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I has to lock down the Stewart thread and then send some strongly worded PMs.  Then I felt bad so I sent some apology PMs with some new selfies.  I've been busy.



Might I sugjest waiting till you're sober to send PM


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyway, when they roofed my house they left wayy too much roofing hanging over the drip edge. When you go to stick your hand in the gutter it rips you up pullin debris back out. 

Also, while I was up there I decided to cut a couple inches of it off. I got one whole section done before I figured I'd done bled enough. Got a bunch more to go too. 

Oh yeah, the top of the extension ladder is missing both of the rounded off plastic ends so it is sharp as a razor too(at least to me)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You do know iffin you hadn't been a sleep at the wheel you could of started this thread and saved me from lookin stupid


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You didnt lock it down, you erased it.



Where the HECK are you going get back here and keep an eye on HDM  you do know that's your JOB


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



To late to be sorry now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Too,two,to,2,tuu, late . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Heck with all this, I'ma gonna get HIGH ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^ Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh baybay!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too,two,to,2,tuu, late . .



It's OK QUACK I'm blamin HDM for bein DRUNK and HFH for not keepin an eye on him


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck with all this, I'ma gonna get HIGH ..



I'd join ya but just got a call from a guy that wants to buy the Dakota but as soon as I done I'm ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Why that must be for muds' wife and her BLUE Mustang  Bought one new in 72 and it was a pretty blue and only gave 2600 off the show room floor. Sold it when I got out of the Air Force in 74 cause I didn't know how I'd afford a 1oo bucks a month payments


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, when they roofed my house they left wayy too much roofing hanging over the drip edge. When you go to stick your hand in the gutter it rips you up pullin debris back out.
> 
> Also, while I was up there I decided to cut a couple inches of it off. I got one whole section done before I figured I'd done bled enough. Got a bunch more to go too.
> 
> Oh yeah, the top of the extension ladder is missing both of the rounded off plastic ends so it is sharp as a razor too(at least to me)


 bless your heart................


Ok, CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2014)

Afternoon youngins down South.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>




Only pic I could find of it real quick but it had the 300 inline 6 with a 3 speed on the floor and it could out run most 350 between the stop lights in Spokane ( not that I'd of raced it in town ) farther then that they'd go around me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Dang Jeff I can't get nothin done if you keep posting this Brings back memories before I went to Southeast Asia while going thru training and getting time off and going to the roller rink  Old ain't I ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Quack=gonna get a buzz and do some soul train line dancin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dang Jeff I can't get nothin done if you keep posting this Brings back memories before I went to Southeast Asia while going thru training and getting time off and going to the roller rink  Old ain't I ?



Older'n I thought, if you went to SE Asia!  Appreciate your service!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Here you go...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack=gonna get a buzz and do some soul train line dancin







Ain't neva been a kneegrow that could cut up like me !!!






Nic gonna give somebody a "adustment..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go...



I'm bout ready for an attitude adjustment after messin with these gutters and roofin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't neva been a kneegrow that could cut up like me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 rofl:  

Hold on there Hoss......I might take ya up on that one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank ya Jeff and Nic those made my day  Was sittin here emjoying the tunes a bit loud and never heard Rebecca come home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

Breezey here.





Maybe I should put on some shorts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rofl:
> 
> Hold on there Hoss......I might take ya up on that one!




Momma said, "don't mess wit no craza Cajun!!"





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thank ya Jeff and Nic those made my day  Was sittin here emjoying the tunes a bit loud and never heard Rebecca come home





"emjoying the tunes . ."  Ya'll done got da buoy messed UP southern style !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Evening, people!
Man, what a day. Spent 8 hours assembling two new heart lung machine consoles. Only needed 4 bandaids.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

HFH ya better go get that kid of yours (HDM ) he diggin back in the files and going to dig a hole someone might bury him in  

Now back to some good tunes 

Yo mamma don't dance and yo daddy don't rock an roll


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma said, "don't mess wit no craza Cajun!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack ya better listen to the first two,to,too 2 toot I don't think those are really southern but then again what do I know I'm OLD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HFH ya better go get that kid of yours (HDM ) he diggin back in the files and going to dig a hole someone might bury him in
> 
> Now back to some good tunes
> 
> Yo mamma don't dance and yo daddy don't rock an roll



Oh, no nono. It's yo mama don't dance, but she sho can rock an roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people!
> Man, what a day. Spent 8 hours assembling two new heart lung machine consoles. Only needed 4 bandaids.



Evenin bama! Dang, you sound like me with breakin skin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HFH ya better go get that kid of yours (HDM ) he diggin back in the files and going to dig a hole someone might bury him in
> 
> Now back to some good tunes
> 
> Yo mamma don't dance and yo daddy don't rock an roll


No sir that aint my youngan tho he has called me daddy a few tims..


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's OK QUACK I'm blamin HDM for bein DRUNK and HFH for not keepin an eye on him


No sir Nic is sposed to keep an eye on hdm... thats nics project.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir that aint my youngan tho he has called me daddy a few tims..
> 
> No sir Nic is sposed to keep an eye on hdm... thats nics project.





I`m tryin` to learn that rascal to be a productive member of... well... I`ll let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett=


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crickett=





Miss Crickett, you alright?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to learn that rascal to be a productive member of... well... I`ll let you know when I figure it out.



Well there is the problem.  Your trying to teach hoim too many things at once.   Hes like a young pup.  One trick at a time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to learn that rascal to be a productive member of... well... I`ll let you know when I figure it out.



 



Crickett said:


> Crickett=



Uh Ohhhhhhh!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Whats wrong maam?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a heads up.....if she breaks out the whip I'm


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett, you alright?





Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhhhhh!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whats wrong maam?



Landlord called. We have 60 days to find a new home cause he needs his house back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a heads up.....if she breaks out the whip I'm



No sir..  you and nic gotta stick around.  Im gonna sit back and watch 2 pros learn me how to handle this situation


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm just so furious right now! Don't mean to unload on y'all but this.....just.....uuuuugggghhhhh


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Landlord called. We have 60 days to find a new home cause he needs his house back!





I thought they had to give you 90 days notice?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Dang crickett hate to hear that.  That really stinks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Landlord called. We have 60 days to find a new home cause he needs his house back!



Holy Cow.......I'd be fuming mad, Crickett! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought they had to give you 90 days notice?



I think so but he says he can't wait that long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir..  you and nic gotta stick around.  Im gonna sit back and watch 2 pros learn me how to handle this situation





Five words-kindness, genuine concern, care, finesse.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought they had to give you 90 days notice?



Me too,  by law i think ur right


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm just so furious right now! Don't mean to unload on y'all but this.....just.....uuuuugggghhhhh



No problem.....spill it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I think so but he says he can't wait that long.





I hate that for ya`ll, I really do. That ain`t right.

Lot of shoulders here, explode if you need too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow.......I'd be fuming mad, Crickett! Sorry to hear that.



He called my phone & as soon as he started explaining his reason for the call I handed my phone over to my hubby & walked outside & said some not so lady like words.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett, I'll get with my brother and find out more about it. My brother was renting from an individual and he was foreclosed on. Out of nowhere the bank served a notice to vacate property on my brother. He wound up living there for 90 days I believe without any rent. The bank didn't even ask for any rent from him.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate that for ya`ll, I really do. That ain`t right.
> 
> Lot of shoulders here, explode if you need too.


I had a feeling this was gonna happen sooner or later. Him & his wife split last November & I knew back then one of them would kick us out. It just ticks me off because he reassured us about 2 mths ago that he would not be moving back here.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, I'll get with my brother and find out more about it. My brother was renting from an individual and he was foreclosed on. Out of nowhere the bank served a notice to vacate property on my brother. He wound up living there for 90 days I believe without any rent. The bank didn't even ask for any rent from him.



Thanks Jeff. 

We are gonna try our best to keep this civil. We may have a place to go to before the 60 days is up but we will have to sell our coops & chickens.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Five words-kindness, genuine concern, care, finesse.



 smart man


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> We are gonna try our best to keep this civil. We may have a place to go to before the 60 days is up but we will have to sell our coops & chickens.





If ya`ll were closer, you could set em up in our pasture and we`d tend to em for ya`ll till ya`ll got settled in again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> We are gonna try our best to keep this civil. We may have a place to go to before the 60 days is up but we will have to sell our coops & chickens.



Yes ma'am.....but if it's 90 days, I'd be letting him know that, just for the record.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll were closer, you could set em up in our pasture and we`d tend to em for ya`ll till ya`ll got settled in again.



Thanks Nic! 

We have a house in Greensboro that we could put them at but I'm afraid my FIL would kill'em & eat'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Do yall have a lease, Crickett?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do yall have a lease, Crickett?



It sorta renewed in July. We both agreed verbally on another 1 year lease. A new lease was not signed. We are definitely kicking ourselves in the rear for that now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It sorta renewed in July. We both agreed verbally on another 1 year lease. A new lease was not signed. We are definitely kicking ourselves in the rear for that now.



Yeah, but even without one he can't force you out in less than 90 days, I don't believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but even without one he can't force you out in less than 90 days, I don't believe.



He's not really "forcing" us yet. He was some what apologetic about it but the main thing I'm furious about is we were just told by him that he was not ever coming back here. After talking it over with my hubby we've decided it would be best to move as soon as possible & not drag this out. It still makes me furious though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He's not really "forcing" us yet. He was some what apologetic about it but the main thing I'm furious about is we were just told by him that he was not ever coming back here. After talking it over with my hubby we've decided it would be best to move as soon as possible & not drag this out. It still makes me furious though!



Heck yeah....would me too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He's not really "forcing" us yet. He was some what apologetic about it but the main thing I'm furious about is we were just told by him that he was not ever coming back here. After talking it over with my hubby we've decided it would be best to move as soon as possible & not drag this out. It still makes me furious though!



Thats probably the best way to look at it. In the eyes of the law, its all about what is on paper. He could say it was a month to month lease or something similar and you really have no recourse or proof otherwise.
Good luck and hope you find some place even better!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett I ain't got a thing to help you out but just know I'll send a prayer


----------



## karen936 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Crickett I ain't got a thing to help you out but just know I'll send a prayer



Me too!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats probably the best way to look at it. In the eyes of the law, its all about what is on paper. He could say it was a month to month lease or something similar and you really have no recourse or proof otherwise.
> Good luck and hope you find some place even better!


That's basically what he said. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Crickett I ain't got a thing to help you out but just know I'll send a prayer





karen936 said:


> Me too!


Thanks y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He's not really "forcing" us yet. He was some what apologetic about it but the main thing I'm furious about is we were just told by him that he was not ever coming back here. After talking it over with my hubby we've decided it would be best to move as soon as possible & not drag this out. It still makes me furious though!


Taking action, and moving out as soon as possible, is most likely in your best interest............Not like you can stop the inevitable!!..........Hope Y'all can find a place close to your employment soon!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Have to get an early start this morning, pick up a shipment at the truck lines and get it processed and delivered to a customer this morning.   It takes about 5 hours to process so I am under the gun to get it done asap.

Ms. Crickett, I am sorry about your ongoing situation and I hope the very best for you and your family.

Gobblin, where are you????  I definitely need some of your coffee this morning just to get my eyes open properly.  Dang, it seems like 11 pm was only an hour ago!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2014)

crickett, sorry to hear--expect a pm

EE-  sorry! where are my manners?  I was already doing paper work and then thought COFFEE

Wy, morning on a Thirstday.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett, sorry to hear--expect a pm
> 
> EE-  sorry! where are my manners?  I was already doing paper work and then thought COFFEE
> 
> Wy, morning on a Thirstday.



Been looking for you for hours. Thanks for the coffee I really need it this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been looking for you for hours. Thanks for the coffee I really need it this morning



I've been looking for myself for years.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Taking action, and moving out as soon as possible, is most likely in your best interest............Not like you can stop the inevitable!!..........Hope Y'all can find a place close to your employment soon!!



Thank you! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Have to get an early start this morning, pick up a shipment at the truck lines and get it processed and delivered to a customer this morning.   It takes about 5 hours to process so I am under the gun to get it done asap.
> 
> ...



Thank you EE! I know what I am on here ranting about is really no big deal & I shouldn't be getting so upset over it. Especially when it could be something worse. You are still in my 's



gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett, sorry to hear--expect a pm



Thanks Gobblein!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning driveby. Sorry Crickett, hope ya'll find something soon and hope its even better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Mornin.....felt good to get a couple extra winks of sleep.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Howdy folks.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Landlord called. We have 60 days to find a new home cause he needs his house back!


 Dang Crickett, I hate that!!!  Vent all you want, that's one of the things we're here for!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 well, how'd da bathing suits fit?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, how'd da bathing suits fit?



Perfect!
The bottoms are a little smaller than they looked in da picture, but I'll get used to it. 


Dang Crickett, I just read back. Sorry you are having to move.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

self moderation


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect!
> The bottoms are a little smaller than they looked in da picture, but I'll get used to it.





mudracing101 said:


> self moderation


_*Really? you?*_


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect!
> The bottoms are a little smaller than they looked in da picture, but I'll get used to it.
> 
> 
> Dang Crickett, I just read back. Sorry you are having to move.





mudracing101 said:


> self moderation


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mud found a filter..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect!
> The bottoms are a little smaller than they looked in da picture, but I'll get used to it.
> 
> 
> Dang Crickett, I just read back. Sorry you are having to move.




Ain't no good without pictures 

Morning nice day out for a change cloudy and cool hope it rains


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

back to work


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 14, 2014)

Mud works


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mud works



sometimes


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy National Creamsicle Day!!!  Ya'll have a good one!

When : Always August 14th

National Creamsicle Day celebrates a tasty summer cooler.

The heat and humidity of August beckons you to discover, and to enjoy, a summer cooler. A creamsicle is an excellent choice. This is one of several chilly ice cream and frozen snack days to enjoy on a hot, sticky August day. Just make sure to eat your creamsicle quickly before it melts.

Happy National Creamsicle Day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy National Creamsicle Day!!!  Ya'll have a good one!
> 
> When : Always August 14th
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 loves creamsicles.. I knew it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy National Creamsicle Day!!!  Ya'll have a good one!
> 
> When : Always August 14th
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 loves creamsicles.. I knew it



you know me too well


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C.=creamsicle, wishin I was lickin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

i been busy today to not be busy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

HFH=busy doin nothin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Crickett, I found out some info for you regarding the 60 days to vacate. It's called a 'tenant at will'.

Here is a link that will provide you with all of the necessary info regarding tenants and Landlords here in Ga.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Fpq7vMOGb0sYC7nEUheQ0pQ&bvm=bv.72938740,d.aWw


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C.=procrastinatin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, I found out some info for you regarding the 60 days to vacate. It's called a 'tenant at will'.
> 
> Here is a link that will provide you with all of the necessary info regarding tenants and Landlords here in Ga.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Fpq7vMOGb0sYC7nEUheQ0pQ&bvm=bv.72938740,d.aWw



Jeff C.=helpful.
I want that front door.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = learning helpfulness from me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

um.. how far can you cut shrubs back without killing them??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> um.. how far can you cut shrubs back without killing them??



Now is not the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> now is not the time.



ooops


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C.=got billy's back.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning youngins. Dont mess with Billy around Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole = learning helpfulness from me



I want to be a High Achiever too! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> um.. how far can you cut shrubs back without killing them??



Depending on the type, more than you would think. They look bad for a while, but most will come back out. To be safe though, 1/3 is a good rule of thumb.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=got billy's back.



I will defend my Billy's and Drivelers at all cost!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. Dont mess with Billy around Chief.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I want to be a High Achiever too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about 3/4.  Got a little carried away..   Kinda looks like a boxwood with bigger leaves?

#jeffdonttakenocrap #jeffgotyaback


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How about 3/4.  Got a little carried away..   Kinda looks like a boxwood with bigger leaves?
> 
> #jeffdonttakenocrap #jeffgotyaback



bOOM bOOM, I pruned some back here drastically just recently, they are coming back fine.

You will probaly be ok on a woody type shrub, they can be pruned back more so than most think. I've pruned some back that barely had any foliage left and had them come back as full as they were before pruning. You may lose one, may not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, I pruned some back here drastically just recently, they are coming back fine.
> 
> You will probaly be ok on a woody type shrub, they can be pruned back more so than most think. I've pruned some back that barely had any foliage left and had them come back as full as they were before pruning. You may lose one, may not.



There was only 1.  It was about 7' tall and ; across not its 3' tall and 3' across.  I left come leaves on it at the bottom.  I think it should be ok.  Kinda what I get for not pruning it at all this year.   Its at work so i really dont care if it dies, just curious for future reference.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to get back on the ladder and finish cutting excess roofing hanging over the drip edge into the gutters, but just ain't feelin it. I got so cut up and bleeding yesterday that I just don't know if I can do it 2 days in a row. The gutters are clean though.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. Hole = Defending Billy's honor


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There was only 1.  It was about 7' tall and ; across not its 3' tall and 3' across.  I left come leaves on it at the bottom.  I think it should be ok.  Kinda what I get for not pruning it at all this year.   Its at work so i really dont care if it dies, just curious for future reference.



I bet it comes back out just fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C. Hole = Defending Billy's honor



Jeff C.=defending one that cannot defend self, as most here would do also.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

billy has honor?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C.=defending one that cannot defend self, as most here would do also.



I dont care much for Billy hes pretty useless.  His friends are pretty cool tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> billy has honor?



Nice pic of you and the boy.  You branded that kid...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mud works





hdm03 said:


> Happy National Creamsicle Day!!!  Ya'll have a good one!
> 
> When : Always August 14th
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now is not the time.


This, unless its a boxwood.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> ooops





havin_fun_huntin said:


> There was only 1.  It was about 7' tall and ; across not its 3' tall and 3' across.  I left come leaves on it at the bottom.  I think it should be ok.  Kinda what I get for not pruning it at all this year.   Its at work so i really dont care if it dies, just curious for future reference.


It'll be fine, Mrs. V just moved some bushes and cut them almost away, i told her she screwed up, they are back and flowering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> billy has honor?



Honor among thieves! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont care much for Billy hes pretty useless.  His friends are pretty cool tho



Billy maybe useless, but he can't single handedly defend himself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> billy has honor?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Honor among thieves!
> 
> 
> 
> Billy maybe useless, but he can't single handedly defend himself.



Ol' one arm billy. Bless his heart.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Honor among thieves!
> 
> 
> 
> Billy maybe useless, but he can't single handedly defend himself.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice pic of you and the boy.  You branded that kid...



thanks

he sure played good too........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks
> 
> he sure played good too........



tell his mom i said hey.......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

My cows were doing a rain dance this morning. They got moooves too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows were doing a rain dance this morning. They got moooves too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Jag has softball practice this afternoon/evenin. I need to get out there and play some pitch and catch with him, but due to my right shoulder issues, I can't throw the ball with it. Don't want to set a bad example trying to throw it left handed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

KyD?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows were doing a rain dance this morning. They got moooves too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hils in da driveler!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows were doing a rain dance this morning. They got moooves too.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



I tried, but my cows are very camera shy. They dont like electronic devices, I use to hit them with the cattle prod just to watch them jump.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Peta hates KyD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I tried, but my cows are very camera shy. They dont like electronic devices, I use to hit them with the cattle prod just to watch them jump.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks
> 
> he sure played good too........



Tell his mom i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell his mom i said hey.......





mudracing101 said:


> Tell his mom i said hey



^^^^ this


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg=likes to prod cows


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg=likes to prod cows



no wonder they chew up his boots


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no wonder they chew up his boots



And he wonders why they 'snarl' at him.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

My dogs love to eat pears!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My dogs love to eat pears!



My Mama's dog loves to eat bananas.

I don't think my dogs know what fruit is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Dood needs help naming his dog . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood needs help naming his dog . .




Wonder what you suggested?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Mama's dog loves to eat bananas.
> 
> I don't think my dogs know what fruit is.



We've got a pear tree out in the pasture and both of them go out there usually once in the morning and once in the evening and get a pear and devour it, they leave nothing but the stem.

The deer too, btw.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, I found out some info for you regarding the 60 days to vacate. It's called a 'tenant at will'.
> 
> Here is a link that will provide you with all of the necessary info regarding tenants and Landlords here in Ga.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Fpq7vMOGb0sYC7nEUheQ0pQ&bvm=bv.72938740,d.aWw



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood needs help naming his dog . .





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what you suggested?



Me and you commented and Quack aint commented yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and you commented and Quack aint commented yet.






I'm thinking of sumpin really original . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff!



You're welcome! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and you commented and Quack aint commented yet.



He's slippin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Maggie and Boudreaux decided to go for a swim in the pond.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

I saw Quack on my way home yesterday.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

where is da puppy thread i dont see it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We've got a pear tree out in the pasture and both of them go out there usually once in the morning and once in the evening and get a pear and devour it, they leave nothing but the stem.
> 
> The deer too, btw.


Chevy is gonna try everything............. I caught her snitching my maters off the shelf last year, this year she was stealing green ones off the plant!!!  Oh & Kebo loves pears, first time he had his feet trimmed, he stood still the whole time.......... 'cause I was cutting up a pear & feeding it to him.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking of sumpin really original . .


this I gotta hear...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is da puppy thread i dont see it



ummmmmmmm in the pet forum.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking of sumpin really original . .


Hey, you might need to have a word wiff yo boy, he keeps running his mouth on my FB page, Ima gonna have to delete & block him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I saw Quack on my way home yesterday.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmmmm in the pet forum.



i foundsd it. waiting or quacks reply.
in a related note.  Mrs H22= not good at original names


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you might need to have a word wiff yo boy, he keeps running his mouth on my FB page, Ima gonna have to delete & block him!






I saw some of his comments yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I saw Quack on my way home yesterday.....



awww poor pooh..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

what is Seth doing now?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking of sumpin really original . .



This coming from a guy who names all of his dogs the same name.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This coming from a guy who names all of his dogs the same name.




Throwed a lil twist on this one. 





hdm03 said:


> what is Seth doing now?





Acting a thug fool.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Afernoon Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throwed a lil twist on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that the truth. Why do all the young folks wanna be thugs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. Why do all the young folks wanna be thugs.



Cause thats what these young girls are into..  The "style" these kids wear... kills me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

From what I seen while stalking. Seth doesnt like dads??  quack?


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell his mom i said hey.......


.....idjit


mudracing101 said:


> Tell his mom i said hey


........idjit


hdm03 said:


> ^^^^ this



........idjits


hfh=.....idjit too....just cause I know you was thanking it too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....idjit
> 
> ........idjit
> 
> ...



No sir, I no longer ask you to tell teh wife hey.  I just call her myself


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw some of his comments yesterday.


He doesn't want me to pray now.......... 


hdm03 said:


> what is Seth doing now?


he's an atheist, so he doesn't like me posting Christian stuff.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afernoon Quack




Hiya Chawlie !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. Why do all the young folks wanna be thugs.





I dunno, but he'd be stumbling around looking for his teeth if he copped that attitude around here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I didn't get to name one of my dogs. He already had a name when we rescued it. I wonder what his name really is and I wonder who in the world could abuse a puppy so bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He doesn't want me to pray now..........
> 
> he's an atheist, so he doesn't like me posting Christian stuff.......



Its ok Keebs.  it will take him 2 years to figure out what Hughs reply means.  Hugh has a way with words,hes a smart feller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Dirt ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chawlie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He doesn't want me to pray now..........
> 
> he's an atheist, so he doesn't like me posting Christian stuff.......






Idjit can't even spell "atheist."  He was alot cooler when he was twelven.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

blue?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





My Dad got me a really good summer job (same company I work for now) making $5 an hour (35yrs ago) and towards the end of the summer he asked me how much I'd saved (not a nickel, spent it all on beer and weed) told him it wasn't any of his bizness, woke up 'bout an hour later on the floor.  I was a saving fool from then on out !!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Doodoo?


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

for Seth..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack?





Tomorrow's my last day of vacation, you wanna play wit me ???


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

for beer and weed.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Dad got me a really good summer job (same company I work for now) making $5 an hour (35yrs ago) and towards the end of the summer he asked me how much I'd saved (not a nickel, spent it all on beer and weed) told him it wasn't any of his bizness, woke up 'bout an hour later on the floor.  I was a saving fool from then on out !!





rydert said:


> for Seth..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Dert's Mom, can Dert come out and playyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow's my last day of vacation, you wanna play wit me ???



lil Dert has another scrimmage football game..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Quack has to play by himself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack has to play by himself


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I saw Quack on my way home yesterday.....



Look NASCAR drafting up under the bumper


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

ole Nic posted a pretty good pic. on fb.....he was even smiling


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

<----------------MizT's homemade pasketti sauce from fresh garden maters and crunchy eyetalian multi grain toast from scratch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Quack=playa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack has to play by himself





That'll work.  Happy early Birfday tooooo meeeeee !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Quack = will go blind


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Back to check on dog names....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------------MizT's homemade pasketti sauce from fresh garden maters and crunchy eyetalian multi grain toast from scratch.





Sounds good Chiefbro, Dawn's sketti sauce SUCKS...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack = will go blind






Quack + hisself = can't see squat


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its ok Keebs.  it will take him 2 years to figure out what Hughs reply means.  Hugh has a way with words,hes a smart feller


He can't see it, much less read or know what it says, Miggie cut him loose!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit can't even spell "atheist."  He was alot cooler when he was twelven.


 I know, right?!


rydert said:


> ole Nic posted a pretty good pic. on fb.....he was even smiling


That's a gooood pic of him!


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He can't see it, much less read or know what it says, Miggie cut him loose!
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> That's a gooood pic of him!



Unless he blocked him, he can see it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good Chiefbro, Dawn's sketti sauce SUCKS...



Mannnn, this was some goood pasketti!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good Chiefbro, Dawn's sketti sauce SUCKS...



LMS cant make no sketti sauce either.  She isnt allowed to make Chilli anymore either.  Her first, and last, attempt tasted like pure ketchup


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

I named da pup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnn, this was some goood pasketti!






Bought a buttload of fresh grown mountain vegetables in Dillard, their silver queen kone is OFF the chain !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS cant make no sketti sauce either.  She isnt allowed to make Chilli anymore either.  Her first, and last, attempt tasted like pure ketchup






Her chili is awesome, all homemade, but she mixes in some Ragu, or sumpin on the sketti and it's terrible, and I love some sketti, salad, garlic toast . .


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a buttload of fresh grown mountain vegetables in Dillard, their silver queen kone is OFF the chain !!!



Would love to have a mess of it. 

Cream kone skillet fried wiff some bacon bits, then smothered wiff some fresh cayenne peppers cut up over the top, wiff some fresh sweet raw vidalia wedges on da side, fresh sliced mater's, butter beans wiff ham hock, fried okry, and kone bread......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

country fried deer TL wiff some mash-r-taters.
My tummy is happy, happy, happy.................full.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Would love to have a mess of it.
> 
> Cream kone skillet fried wiff some bacon bits, then smothered wiff some fresh cayenne peppers cut up over the top, wiff some fresh sweet raw vidalia wedges on da side, fresh sliced mater's, butter beans wiff ham hock, fried okry, and kone bread......



quack cant eat a meal like that.  Chalk mine Charlie wouldnt make it though the night...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert=loves multiplication


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I named da pup.



Might haveta share your beach cart wiff us at the beach. My bro just posted a pic on facebook and the cart we usually use now lives at the condo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might haveta share your beach cart wiff us at the beach. My bro just posted a pic on facebook and the cart we usually use now lives at the condo.



No prob....that thing is a dump truck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert=loves multiplication



^^^^ rydert=only 2's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^ rydert=only 2's



rydert=oddnumberphobia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No prob....that thing is a dump truck!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Unless he blocked him, he can see it


he blocked him!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS cant make no sketti sauce either.  She isnt allowed to make Chilli anymore either.  Her first, and last, attempt tasted like pure ketchup


sssoooo, you prefer tainted ketchup, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Would love to have a mess of it.
> 
> Cream kone skillet fried wiff some bacon bits, then smothered wiff some fresh cayenne peppers cut up over the top, wiff some fresh sweet raw vidalia wedges on da side, fresh sliced mater's, butter beans wiff ham hock, fried okry, and kone bread......


Clean up at my desk please, there is drool allll ova my keyboard!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> country fried deer TL wiff some mash-r-taters.
> My tummy is happy, happy, happy.................full.


you made me do it again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert=oddnumberphobia.





When my son was younger he had evennumberphobia.
For Real. If the radio was on and even number volume, he would change it. I have a control on my steering wheel and I would mess with him. He would get all bent outta shape. 
Did the same thing with the temp on the air/heat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Would love to have a mess of it.
> 
> Cream kone skillet fried wiff some bacon bits, then smothered wiff some fresh cayenne peppers cut up over the top, wiff some fresh sweet raw vidalia wedges on da side, fresh sliced mater's, butter beans wiff ham hock, fried okry, and kone bread......





Awwwwwwwwww man !!!  That sounds AWESOME !!!




Stopped at Nora Mills (google it) in Helen and bought some fresh stoned ground grits and some really good HAWT pickles.

Biggest trout you've EVA seen swimmin below the mill dam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he blocked him!
> 
> sssoooo, you prefer tainted ketchup, huh?
> 
> ...



Mawmaw and Momma would cook like that on any given day! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> When my son was younger he had evennumberphobia.
> For Real. If the radio was on and even number volume, he would change it. I have a control on my steering wheel and I would mess with him. He would get all bent outta shape.
> Did the same thing with the temp on the air/heat.



Sounds like Jag in some aspects.....he likes to arrange stuff in lines. If you move/relocate something in his room, when you come back later it will be back in a line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwwww man !!!  That sounds AWESOME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll ever go to the "Mark of the Potter" up there? You can go out on the back deck and there is a waterfall. They got gumball machines filled with fish food. The fish jump up the waterfall when you throw the food in. Talk about some fat trout.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwwww man !!!  That sounds AWESOME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have some awesome poke skins too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Got some folks dissin GON on FB, not cool, if you don't like it, don't click on it.  Pretty simple, if you're watching a TV show you don't like, change the channel, if the radio station you're listening to sucks, change the channel, if a thread is started that you're not interested in, DON'T click on it. 



Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze. sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh, and H22 told me to go shoppin for a beach cart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll ever go to the "Mark of the Potter" up there? You can go out on the back deck and there is a waterfall. They got gumball machines filled with fish food. The fish jump up the waterfall when you throw the food in. Talk about some fat trout.





Don't think so Mandy ??? We've been going at least once a year for 25yrs ?? 




hdm03 said:


> They have some awesome poke skins too!





Nora Mills ???  You drive your hdm03 up there ???


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think so Mandy ??? We've been going at least once a year for 25yrs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many of times......i live 30 or 40 minutes from there??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwwww man !!!  That sounds AWESOME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I've seen that Nora Mills, looks awesome. Hard to beat those stone ground grits. Best I ever got was from BBQBOSS that they ground right in front of me with his FIL's portable grist mill. We got some flour and stone ground grits from them.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think so Mandy ??? We've been going at least once a year for 25yrs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kinda off the beaten path, but I love pottery, so I made the drive. The river spins the wheels they make the pottery on. It's a pretty neat place. Ya'll should check it out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



 I was typing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was typing.



I know.....about pottery.......i saw it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some folks dissin GON on FB, not cool, if you don't like it, don't click on it.  Pretty simple, if you're watching a TV show you don't like, change the channel, if the radio station you're listening to sucks, change the channel, if a thread is started that you're not interested in, DON'T click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze. sent



 

So easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll ever go to the "Mark of the Potter" up there? You can go out on the back deck and there is a waterfall. They got gumball machines filled with fish food. The fish jump up the waterfall when you throw the food in. Talk about some fat trout.





Back in the early to mid 70s, a good friend of mines Aunt and Uncle owned and ran Mark of the Potter. We would go up there and stay with them for a week at a time, stay in the upstairs part of the mill, and trout fish up above the mill dam. Fun times.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Many of times......i live 30 or 40 minutes from there??




Dang, will give you a holla next time,(like you're gonna show up)  just did miss Gobblin.

Ya'll eat at Paul's/Troll Tavern ???  





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I've seen that Nora Mills, looks awesome. Hard to beat those stone ground grits. Best I ever got was from BBQBOSS that they ground right in front of me with his FIL's portable grist mill. We got some flour and stone ground grits from them.





Didn't know that, Hamburg does the same.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Y'all been busy. Cheeseburger pie, yummmm.. 
What i miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in the early to mid 70s, a good friend of mines Aunt and Uncle owned and ran Mark of the Potter. We would go up there and stay with them for a week at a time, stay in the upstairs part of the mill, and trout fish up above the mill dam. Fun times.





Nic + handcranked phone = trout


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic + handcranked phone = trout





They were delicious...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in the early to mid 70s, a good friend of mines Aunt and Uncle owned and ran Mark of the Potter. We would go up there and stay with them for a week at a time, stay in the upstairs part of the mill, and trout fish up above the mill dam. Fun times.



Now that's pretty cool. Been going to that place since the early 70's. It was my Mama's favorite stop. I go every time we are up that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that's pretty cool. Been going to that place since the early 70's. It was my Mama's favorite stop. I go every time we are up that way.






Wow, I was like 6yrs old . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I was like 6yrs old . . .



Well.........................I was only 10.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.........................I was only 10.



You didn't go places when you was a youngun?
Quack=shelteredlife


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I was like 6yrs old . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wait....................... I just quoted myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I was like 6yrs old . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.........................I was only 10.




Mandy=4 yrs older den Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

in 70, my mom wasnt but 7


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait....................... I just quoted myself.



Mandy=quoted self


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy=4 yrs older den Quack


He said LIKE 6. Aint aint THAT much older than him. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> in 70, my mom wasnt but 10...


Shut up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> in 70, my mom wasnt but 7



I could be yo Daddy!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> in 70, my mom wasnt but 7



tell your mom i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said LIKE 6. Aint aint THAT much older than him.
> 
> Shut up.


I did the math wrong, she was 7


Jeff C. said:


> I could be yo Daddy!



NO NO


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Gotta go to da sto....bbs!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2014)

Chickle -FIL-A for lunch! 

Went & looked at a couple of houses. 1 is right on the edge of city limits


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I was like 6yrs old . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.........................I was only 10.





   Ya`ll makin` me feel old!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell your mom i said hey; she'll know what it means



 if your brave enough you tell her.   

That woman scares me something fierce


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I did the math wrong, she was 7
> 
> 
> NO NO



Age wise!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Age wise!



  i knew what you meant


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Nic=not feeling young


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if your brave enough you tell her.
> 
> That woman scares me something fierce



feisty...........sweet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.



Will do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.



Yes sir, sent up.  Keep us updated


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.



Dang; hate to hear that Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. Don`t know any details yet. That`s the first cottonmouth bite I`ve of in a long time.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

how old is the nephew?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some folks dissin GON on FB, not cool, if you don't like it, don't click on it.  Pretty simple, if you're watching a TV show you don't like, change the channel, if the radio station you're listening to sucks, change the channel, if a thread is started that you're not interested in, DON'T click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze. sent


I know, right?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and H22 told me to go shoppin for a beach cart.





Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.


 you got it Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.



Dang...you got'em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.



will do


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how old is the nephew?





I`m not sure.

Well, it looks like it was a dry bite and he`s ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait....................... I just quoted myself.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't go places when you was a youngun?
> Quack=shelteredlife





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said LIKE 6. Aint aint THAT much older than him.
> 
> Shut up.





Straight IDJIT !!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer if you will for a friends of mines nephew. He just got bit by a cottonmouth and is being taken to the hospital.





You got'em bro .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure.
> 
> Well, it looks like it was a dry bite and he`s ok.



Thats good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Mandy + phone call = not receptive . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure.
> 
> Well, it looks like it was a dry bite and he`s ok.


Great news. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + phone call = not receptive . .



Quack+phone call=RONG#


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

#rong


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bout that time.


Cannonball


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> #rong



I capitalized that 

Fix the clock and the nono smilie hdm, then check on this capitalizing problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> 
> 
> Cannonball



Don't do a belly flop!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I capitalized that
> 
> Fix the clock and the nono smilie hdm, then check on this capitalizing problem.



Iv noticed that too...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

no no 

The time is now 3:02PM


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv noticed that too...



It's been goin on for a while too....intermittently!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

the forum is broken


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the forum is broken



What did you do????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you do????



I think it was all of hdm03s selfies he sends, it required too much bandwidth


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

i spilled some Chula in it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i spilled some Chula in it



Chula is pretty, only cause it close to Tifton tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Mandy + phone call = not receptive . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chula is pretty, only cause it close to Tifton tho



Mud said said in the billy thread that he had to run to Chula.........i lol'd all over the place because i know fluffy don't run anywhere


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + phone call = not receptive . .



the heavy breathing isn't working this time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Fluffy drives,,,....... i meant i drive to chula dag nab it!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud said said in the billy thread that he had to run to Chula.........i lol'd all over the place because i know fluffy don't run anywhere



cept when the diner bell rings..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the heavy breathing isn't working this time?





No.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Seth ='s arsewhuppin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seth ='s arsewhuppin



by whom?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if his real diddy ain't gonna do it, reckon it's gonna be ME.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

seth done went off the chain... way off!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure.
> 
> Well, it looks like it was a dry bite and he`s ok.


good deal!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + phone call = not receptive . .


 keebs + phone call =  

----->Seth


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

your getting deleted................


you are=you're.....
if it weren't so sad it would be funny.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> your getting deleted................
> 
> 
> you are=you're.....
> if it weren't so sad it would be funny.....



yeah, it is sad.  Poor boy aint got a clue


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

ya'll just now figuring that out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Gonan be serious for a minute.  Yall pray for that boy.  Sounds like he is dealing with some stuff and needs someone/something to reveal to him God is real.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure.
> 
> Well, it looks like it was a dry bite and he`s ok.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

yep......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonan be serious for a minute.  Yall pray for that boy.  Sounds like he is dealing with some stuff and needs someone/something to reveal to him God is real.



Man....must be bad!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 14, 2014)

yep....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonan be serious for a minute.  Yall pray for that boy.  Sounds like he is dealing with some stuff and needs someone/something to reveal to him God is real.





Ain't nuttin I can do Louie, he's had alot of good advice from folks that he continues to ignore, let 'em burn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

When I was that boys age, if I had talked to grown men and women like he has, I wouldn`t be here today. And if I had lived through the beatin`, I would be ashamed to get out amongst decent folks.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

FB is da debil


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> FB is da debil



I don't do it!


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

tha boy got some pretty good advice....maybe he will ponder on it a little more..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was that boys age, if I had talked to grown men and women like he has, I wouldn`t be here today. And if I had lived through the beatin`, I would be ashamed to get out amongst decent folks.





Yessir, he'd be toofless . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Was gonna try to play some pitch and catch with Jag before we went to ball practice, but he jumped in the shower.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

What did i walk in on?


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

wasn't me.........this time...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What did i walk in on?



seth misbehavin on facebook, I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was gonna try to play some pitch and catch with Jag before we went to ball practice, but he jumped in the shower.




Ain't gonna say it . .



rhbama3 said:


> What did i walk in on?





Basically, Seth's a idiot with no role model.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> wasn't me.........this time...



They all say that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna say it . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

I can only imagine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was that boys age, if I had talked to grown men and women like he has, I wouldn`t be here today. And if I had lived through the beatin`, I would be ashamed to get out amongst decent folks.


All too often these days, kids dont ahve respect for themselves or others.


rydert said:


> tha boy got some pretty good advice....maybe he will ponder on it a little more..........


Lord, lets hope so.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, he'd be toofless . .


x2


Jeff C. said:


> Was gonna try to play some pitch and catch with Jag before we went to ball practice, but he jumped in the shower.



he can pitch and catch at the game.  cant shower there


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Something they putting in the air thats making these kids dumber and dumber.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> FB is da debil



true dat......i don't roll with FB


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> your getting deleted................
> 
> 
> you are=you're.....
> if it weren't so sad it would be funny.....


 I know.......... bless his heart.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, it is sad.  Poor boy aint got a clue


 that's the truth!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonan be serious for a minute.  Yall pray for that boy.  Sounds like he is dealing with some stuff and needs someone/something to reveal to him God is real.


Yeah, I went & read his page, poor thing has some issues for real.


Nicodemus said:


> When I was that boys age, if I had talked to grown men and women like he has, I wouldn`t be here today. And if I had lived through the beatin`, I would be ashamed to get out amongst decent folks.


MEEEeeeee too!


Hornet22 said:


> FB is da debil


it sho can be, fo real!


rydert said:


> tha boy got some pretty good advice....maybe he will ponder on it a little more..........


yep & 'ol Miggie really took some time up trying to explain & teach him something, but even he threw in the hat.......... 


rhbama3 said:


> What did i walk in on?


~sigh~ Seth spouting off on my FB page.......... poor boy, I swanee............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Something they putting in the air thats making these kids dumber and dumber.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna say it . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In most cases, quack nailed it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Pookie = clueless


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't think he's on my FB friends list, but i can imagine. 
By the way, if i don't know your real name, i have no idea who the friend request are from on FB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie = clueless





Pookie = blonde in past life


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think he's on my FB friends list, but i can imagine.
> By the way, if i don't know your real name, i have no idea who the friend request are from on FB.



So that's why you declined me..........my real name is hdm; but the d is silent and i only use the 03 on here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In most cases, quack nailed it!!


Not always



rhbama3 said:


> I don't think he's on my FB friends list, but i can imagine.
> By the way, if i don't know your real name, i have no idea who the friend request are from on FB.



Hey Bama, my name is mud.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Something they putting in the air thats making these kids dumber and dumber.


Flo-ride, well, that & the stuff they spray crops with........... you need to follow Janet McMahan on FB, she's done a ton of research......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Pookie = dangerous


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> So that's why you declined me..........my real name is hdm; but the d is silent and i only use the 03 on here



I'm just gonna call you Hd for short.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think he's on my FB friends list, but i can imagine.
> By the way, if i don't know your real name, i have no idea who the friend request are from on FB.



yeah, I sent you one and never got accepted.....

rhbama=not my friend


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

They got to, two , 2 billy threads going now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think he's on my FB friends list, but i can imagine.
> By the way, if i don't know your real name, i have no idea who the friend request are from on FB.


yo accepted mine, that mean you know my name? you stawkin me?


mudracing101 said:


> Not always
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama, my name is mud.



True, not always, but in most cases.


Ill tell yall the truth of the matter.  You can teach a child as best you can but their friends have more influence on them than you do once they get in school,  Esp in highschool and Jr high.  Worries me already with Gage.  
I got a strong feeling there isnt going to be many "quality" kids for him to make friends with when hes old enough


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Seth needs a hug.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth needs a hug.



I need a hug


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug



Come here big boy!  My arms won't fit around you; but I'll do my best.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug



Fluffy hug------>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Flo-ride, well, that & the stuff they spray crops with........... you need to follow Janet McMahan on FB, she's done a ton of research......



The Germans did alot of testing with flouride (sp?) and how it effects the human body/mind.  AMAZING at how it does a person.  Lets not mention the fact is is required to be put in all public drinking water.  You know, for better teeth


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not from y'all.... ya bunch of idjits. 











On 2nd thought,,,......... come here


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

fluoride


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The Germans did alot of testing with flouride (sp?) and how it effects the human body/mind.  AMAZING at how it does a person.  Lets not mention the fact is is required to be put in all public drinking water.  You know, for better teeth



Do what?????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yo accepted mine, that mean you know my name? you stawkin me?
> 
> 
> True, not always, but in most cases.
> ...



I accepted yours when i accepted your wife's. I figured it was a package deal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do what?????????



 take keebs advice and research the effects it has on a human....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yo accepted mine, that mean you know my name? you stawkin me?
> 
> 
> True, not always, but in most cases.
> ...


Raise them right. Believe me, my son has had some doozies. He rose above.I'm super proud to call him my son.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> take keebs advice and research the effects it has on a human....



Wouldnt it just be easier if you told me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I accepted yours when i accepted your wife's. I figured it was a package deal.



 bama only accepted me cause LMS is cute.. that stinks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In most cases, quack nailed it!!




Age = advice




			
				Jeff C.;8



854208 said:
			
		

> Pookie = blonde in past life




Pookie + Amerstep Doghouse Blind ='s none too smart




mudracing101 said:


> Not always
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama, my name is mud.





That was hurtful, PM sent.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> yo accepted mine, that mean you know my name? you stawkin me?
> 
> 
> True, not always, but in most cases.
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth needs a hug.






Nope, bottom line is, Seth needs a ARSEwhoopin.  Talking can only go so far, actions speak louder than words.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Age = advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you didnt get what i was trying to say Pm recieved and i'm sorry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

1.    Researchers say that fluoride has neurotoxic effects. When consumed regularly, it could lower your IQ.

2.    It increases the risks of bone cancer.

3.    It changes the structure of bones to a large extent and makes them weaker. As a result, you are prone to fractures - especially in the hip region.

4.    Consuming fluoride laced products regularly could impair your immune system. This is one of the biggest fluoride dangers you should be aware of.

5.    It could lead to osteoarthritis.

6.    It could lead to dental fluorosis - a structural change which makes your teeth look bad.

7.    It could cause birth defects. Also, a study from the UK shows that prenatal deaths in areas where people regularly consumed fluoridated water are 15% higher than in other areas.
  Those are just a few...



mudracing101 said:


> Wouldnt it just be easier if you told me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Age = advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmmmmm, a hug is an action.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

And you never called me back.mad


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

calling now.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Time to go , later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm, a hug is an action.






Okay.




Sorry mudfluffer, sometimes I just don't get it.




HFH has issues.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1.    Researchers say that fluoride has neurotoxic effects. When consumed regularly, it could lower your IQ.
> 
> 2.    It increases the risks of bone cancer.
> 
> ...


But i was told to brush my teeth 3 times a day wif fluoride


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Keebs lets go


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

HFH is a crazy woman


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH is a crazy woman





X's 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

NAzi Germany, supposedly used sodium fluoride to make the masses more "submissive" or less aggressive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NAzi Germany, supposedly used sodium fluoride to make the masses more "submissive" or less aggressive.



Did they put it on the machine gun bullets?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH is a crazy woman





Hooked On Quack said:


> X's 2




what yall talkin bout?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Did they put it on the machine gun bullets?




"supposedly" 

Other countrys have banned it from drinking water due to heath issues.  Why havent we?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

well toot, i done killed the driveler


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fluffy hug------>


Da best kind!






mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go


 Later folks!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> "supposedly"
> 
> Other countrys have banned it from drinking water due to heath issues.  Why havent we?


there is big money in pharmaceutical.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

CYL...headin to ball practice wiff Jag! we practiced for a minit or two......He's purty doggone good! 

Gotta go brush my teeth 1st!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

jeff had stank mouf!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "supposedly"
> 
> Other countrys have banned it from drinking water due to heath issues.  Why havent we?



It started as a communist plot in the 50's. Then they said it made dramatic improvements in childhood tooth decay. Now it doesn't matter as kids only drink kool-aid, capri-suns, juicy juice, and mountain dew anyway. However, the fluoride and water industry lobbies have a cozy money maker and we're now a communist country so it must have worked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2014)

Friday eve


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It started as a communist plot in the 50's. Then they said it made dramatic improvements in childhood tooth decay. Now it doesn't matter as kids only drink kool-aid, capri-suns, juicy juice, and mountain dew anyway. However, the fluoride and water industry lobbies have a cozy money maker and we're now a communist country so it must have worked.



 well said sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

howdy gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Im out, bye folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NAzi Germany, supposedly used sodium fluoride to make the masses more "submissive" or less aggressive.





rhbama3 said:


> Did they put it on the machine gun bullets?






Oh SNAP, Pookie just "went there..."


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP, Pookie just "went there..."



Just being honest, brother. The Nazi rise to power and rule was brutality and bullets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just being honest, brother. The Nazi rise to power and rule was brutality and bullets.






No doubt, one of the cruelest regimes EVA.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 14, 2014)

Excuse me, is this the political forum?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

I gots me a date saturday wid 3 womens.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots me a date saturday wid 3 womens.



Don't know whether to give my condolences or at a boy's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know whether to give my condolences or at a boy's.



Um  send keebs your condolences.    She gotta tolerate seeing lms saturday


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Excuse me, is this the political forum?


We have our moments. 
QUOTE=havin_fun_huntin;8854733]I gots me a date saturday wid 3 womens.[/QUOTE]

Wife, mother in law, and daughter? Prayers sent if they want to shop too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Red beans and rice wiff andouille!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Red beans and rice wiff andouille!



You win.
Pizza here.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 14, 2014)

Hola mi amigos. Como estas? Te amo billy mucho


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Hola mi amigos. Como estas? Te amo billy mucho



Does that mean you had mexican for supper?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You win.
> Pizza here.



Went back for seconds too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya know if your water has flouride and you water your lawn the gophers will thank you cause they'll have pretty white teeth to, too, two, toot  

Just sayin think about it


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning everyone, happy Friday!!!!

Just think.... We are inching toward the greatest day of the week......MONDAY!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone, happy Friday!!!!
> 
> Just think.... We are inching toward the greatest day of the week......MONDAY!!!!!



And you started out with such a positive thought.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood and Gobblin.

I am glad that Gobblin's coffee is on the menu this morning because I am still sleepy for sure.  Got lots of things to get done today but I am not sure just where to begin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Mornin kids.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning, Its Friday. Did i tell y'all i hate poison ivey and horse flies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Its Friday. Did i tell y'all i hate poison ivey and horse flies.



Today is my Sunday.....I'd almost take the poison ivy and horse flies to exchange it for a Friday......I said almost.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning folks........

Prayers sent for Mud's flies


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks........
> 
> Prayers sent for Mud's flies



Kill em all


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

Plastic making and night shift is making an old man out of me .... Praying for a day shift job ... Or a lottery win .... Either way right!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Plastic making and night shift is making an old man out of me .... Praying for a day shift job ... Or a lottery win .... Either way right!



Howdy blood......dayshift, nightshift, it all takes it's toll.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy blood......dayshift, nightshift, it all takes it's toll.



How are you doing brother? Your right about that but having worked both... Night shift is the worst!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Last night The ole lady is looking over my shoulder while i'm reading thru facebook. Hfh's wife makes a post about how she has an amazing husband cause he folded the clothes, cooked and then was bathing the baby so his wife could take a bubblebath. Mrs. V looks at me and says how come you never done that???? I said cause i'm not a Nancy. Now  go fix me a glass of Tea and hurry back.  A couple more post like that and i'm gonna have to delete Lms from my friend list.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots me a date saturday wid 3 womens.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um  send keebs your condolences.    She gotta tolerate seeing lms saturday





blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone, happy Friday!!!!
> 
> Just think.... We are inching toward the greatest day of the week......MONDAY!!!!!


you should've left it at morning!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Its Friday. Did i tell y'all i hate poison ivey and horse flies.


 you didn't get the medicine I told you about, did you?


Jeff C. said:


> Today is my Sunday.....I'd almost take the poison ivy and horse flies to exchange it for a Friday......I said almost.



Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Last night The ole lady is looking over my shoulder while i'm reading thru facebook. Hfh's wife makes a post about how she has an amazing husband cause he folded the clothes, cooked and then was bathing the baby so his wife could take a bubblebath. Mrs. V looks at me and says how come you never done that???? I said cause i'm not a Nancy. Now  go fix me a glass of Tea and hurry back.  A couple more post like that and i'm gonna have to delete Lms from my friend list.



I only done it so she would quit naggin.  " I aint had a bubble bath since I had him" bla bla bla.   She forgot to mention that I washed and sanitized the bottles and fed him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you should've left it at morning!
> 
> you didn't get the medicine I told you about, did you?
> 
> ...


Just kidding with y'all darlin... My Monday starts on Sunday night so I probably hate it more than most!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Last night The ole lady is looking over my shoulder while i'm reading thru facebook. Hfh's wife makes a post about how she has an amazing husband cause he folded the clothes, cooked and then was bathing the baby so his wife could take a bubblebath. Mrs. V looks at me and says how come you never done that???? I said cause i'm not a Nancy. Now  go fix me a glass of Tea and hurry back.  A couple more post like that and i'm gonna have to delete Lms from my friend list.



yep, I read that.......I threw up in my mouth about half way through it...............


Just kidding hfh....you a good wife


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

hfh = good wife

Mud = not a nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep, I read that.......I threw up in my mouth about half way through it...............
> 
> 
> Just kidding hfh....you a good wife



Like i said the other day.  Im starting to feel like Mr. Mom.  My man card is null and void....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mornin




Hey Blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

hfh needs a bubble too


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning folks got woke up early by the LOUDEST clap of THUNDER I've heard in a long time  Power blipped out for a minute or so but I knew what had to be done as soon as I hit the floor runnin got the coffee made and a potty run done incase it happened again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh needs a bubble too



something like that...  maybe ear plugs would be better...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

I dont know how many of yall men folks have ever put a baby in footy pajamas but its not fun, nor easy.  Eve worse when you get them completely on teh child, zipped up and realize you forgot to put a diaper on the kid.....  GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know how many of yall men folks have ever put a baby in footy pajamas but its not fun, nor easy.  Eve worse when you get them completely on teh child, zipped up and realize you forgot to put a diaper on the kid.....  GRRRRRRRRR



And that folks is why I've only had puppy dawgs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And that folks is why I've only had puppy dawgs



She wants another child.  It took me 30 years to decide I wanted a kid.  This is it for me.  Iv told her of she wants more kids she better find a new husband


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my new toy (a camera) and you ever got this look before ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know how many of yall men folks have ever put a baby in footy pajamas but its not fun, nor easy.  Eve worse when you get them completely on teh child, zipped up and realize you forgot to put a diaper on the kid.....  GRRRRRRRRR



Cram his legs in the bottom, grab the onezy by the back at the collar with one hand, grab both sides of the front before zippin up, shake him down like you do to get taters in the tote sack, lay back down an zip. You welcome


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> How are you doing brother? Your right about that but having worked both... Night shift is the worst!



Doin ok, my friend......hope all is well with you and yours!



Keebs said:


> you should've left it at morning!
> 
> you didn't get the medicine I told you about, did you?
> 
> ...



Well.....my Sunday just got betta! 



mudracing101 said:


> Last night The ole lady is looking over my shoulder while i'm reading thru facebook. Hfh's wife makes a post about how she has an amazing husband cause he folded the clothes, cooked and then was bathing the baby so his wife could take a bubblebath. Mrs. V looks at me and says how come you never done that???? I said cause i'm not a Nancy. Now  go fix me a glass of Tea and hurry back.  A couple more post like that and i'm gonna have to delete Lms from my friend list.





rydert said:


> yep, I read that.......I threw up in my mouth about half way through it...............
> 
> 
> Just kidding hfh....you a good wife





hdm03 said:


> hfh = good wife
> 
> Mud = not a nancy



Yall are bein mean to Nancy.....stop it! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks got woke up early by the LOUDEST clap of THUNDER I've heard in a long time  Power blipped out for a minute or so but I knew what had to be done as soon as I hit the floor runnin got the coffee made and a potty run done incase it happened again



Mornin Mike....nuttin like wakin up to a clap of thunder! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Like i said the other day.  Im starting to feel like Mr. Mom.  My man card is null and void....



I beg to differ, young man! When we had Jag, my Grandmaw told me, "I think you are the proudest Daddy I've ever seen!" I'll never forget that either. I've never been issued a man card, didn need one......period!

My MQ for the day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Cram his legs in the bottom, grab the onezy by the back at the collar with one hand, grab both sides of the front before zippin up, shake him down like you do to get taters in the tote sack, lay back down an zip. You welcome



ILl give that a shot, thanks.  He wasnt wanting to cooperate last night for sure.  Between trying to get him dressed and him crying i bout got flustered


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know how many of yall men folks have ever put a baby in footy pajamas but its not fun, nor easy.  Eve worse when you get them completely on teh child, zipped up and realize you forgot to put a diaper on the kid.....  GRRRRRRRRR







havin_fun_huntin said:


> She wants another child.  It took me 30 years to decide I wanted a kid.  This is it for me.  Iv told her of she wants more kids she better find a new husband



Gotta have at least 1 more.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ILl give that a shot, thanks.  He wasnt wanting to cooperate last night for sure.  Between trying to get him dressed and him crying i bout got flustered



Oh.... just wait til he starts turnin' over & crawlin'. That's when the fun REALLY begins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Cram his legs in the bottom, grab the onezy by the back at the collar with one hand, grab both sides of the front before zippin up, shake him down like you do to get taters in the tote sack, lay back down an zip. You welcome



  

Spoken like a true professional.....he'll eventually get it!

Next, we'll give him the dirty diaper runnin down bof legs, hold baby by foot, run to shower method of cleanup.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Jeff fa fa   How's the quit smokin going ? Turns out I got a lot of will power when I try just not much WON'T power to stay quit


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Smells like little bitty human cubs in here....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Cram his legs in the bottom, grab the onezy by the back at the collar with one hand, grab both sides of the front before zippin up, shake him down like you do to get taters in the tote sack, lay back down an zip. You welcome


I can honestly see you doing that AND it working!


Jeff C. said:


> Doin ok, my friend......hope all is well with you and yours!
> Well.....my Sunday just got betta!
> Yall are bein mean to Nancy.....stop it!
> Hey
> ...


 Look at you!
 you tell'em Chief!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She wants another child.  It took me 30 years to decide I wanted a kid.  This is it for me.  Iv told her of she wants more kids she better find a new baby daddy



tell her to call me..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa   How's the quit smokin going ? Turns out I got a lot of will power when I try just not much WON'T power to stay quit



 

About the same as you, Mike! 



Although, I'm fixin to head to west tomorrow for 5 days. Seriously considerin NOT bringin any.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Smells like little bitty human cubs in here....



You hungry??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> tell her to call me..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You hungry??





Nah, but I have got some deer sausage thawin` out to cook up with some biscuits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not being mean to Leroy, just dont want my wife get any ideas.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hd?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can honestly see you doing that AND it working!
> 
> Look at you!
> you tell'em Chief!!



He aint liein. I saw it many a time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hd?



...m?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hd?



 I was typin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint liein. I saw it many a time.



Chris and I must think alike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Smells like little bitty human cubs in here....



 

There's only 2 human cub smells, which one you referrin too?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, but I have got some deer sausage thawin` out to cook up with some biscuits.



Nic thought of you when I got the new camera so thought I'd check out the 18x zoom over a mile I'd guess can't wait to play with it some more on some deer just let them try and get out of range


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ...m?



Yes, tired of punching hdm03.. his new name is Hd..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> There's only 2 human cub smells, which one you referrin too?





I ain`t sayin`!  Don`t want to have to ban myself. 


Louie, don`t forget what I told you about when babies grow two teeth that hit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic thought of you when I got the new camera so thought I'd check out the 18x zoom over a mile I'd guess can't wait to play with it some more on some deer just let them try and get out of range





The tops of those are up there close to Heaven! Loved to have tried one of those in my younger days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Gotta have at least 1 more.


with all due respect, NO!!


Crickett said:


> Oh.... just wait til he starts turnin' over & crawlin'. That's when the fun REALLY begins.


he can already roll over..  Trust me I now it only get worse as far as dressing them and changing diapers


Jeff C. said:


> Spoken like a true professional.....he'll eventually get it!
> 
> Next, we'll give him the dirty diaper runnin down bof legs, hold baby by foot, run to shower method of cleanup.


Already considered that for the future 


rydert said:


> tell her to call me..............


Ill sell her to ya for a shiney new nickle.  Heck ill give you a nickle to take her, child not included


mudracing101 said:


> I'm not being mean to Leroy, just dont want my wife get any ideas.



I think yours is trained, mines broke


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

I think yours is trained, mines broke [/QUOTE]

I think it should read "She's got me TRAINED and BROKE?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think yours is trained, mines broke



I think it should read "She's got me TRAIN and BROKE?"[/QUOTE]

negative sir.  well, im not trained but i am for sure broke


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think yours is trained, mines broke



I think it should read "She's got me TRAINED and BROKE?"[/QUOTE]


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey were'd everybody go??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint liein. I saw it many a time.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was typin.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic thought of you when I got the new camera so thought I'd check out the 18x zoom over a mile I'd guess can't wait to play with it some more on some deer just let them try and get out of range


 wow, Mikey, neat!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh you're back


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Got scared for a minute bein all by myslf


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine gone again.... Matteck you're now in charge I'm going to town


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fine gone again.... Matteck you're now in charge I'm going to town



You left mattech in charge, really, mattech??!?!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

It's like WHACK A MOLE in here this morning there they are ...nope gone again


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mattech cain't fix the ice machine, I like my beverages cold, don't leave him in charge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Miss Crickett?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

~sniff~sniff~ he did it, he really did it...................














































Seth "unfriended" me on FB! bless his heart.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ~sniff~sniff~ he did it, he really did it...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That boy has a long row to hoe. And some real hard lessons to learn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy has a long row to hoe. And some real hard lessons to learn.



He will learn one way or the other.  The real world tends to make kids like him either grow up or become a bigger menace (sp?).


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nic, if you see about 30 new members from my IP addy think nothing of it, just approve and ignore what you see.  Think Im gonna add some "friends" to the forum and try to get one of those stickers


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, if you see about 30 new members from my IP addy think nothing of it, just approve and ignore what you see.  Think Im gonna add some "friends" to the forum and try to get one of those stickers





Do what?? What kind of sticker?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

I reckon Metter is not always Better!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Do what?? What kind of sticker?



throw back thursday thread...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Boudreaux _almost_ caught a bird. A house wren flew into the garage and got a little too close as it flew by him. Lucky house wren today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon Metter is not always Better!



That's what I was thinkin yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> throw back thursday thread...





You got to explain better than that. What are you talkin` about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Werd...Nut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to explain better than that. What are you talkin` about?



  

Nic=not a mind reader


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Boudreaux _almost_ caught a bird. A house wren flew into the garage and got a little too close as it flew by him. Lucky house wren today.



Cody's dog caught a bird one time. Cody was one proud doggie daddy. 

His dog also caught a squirrel. You ever here a dog scream like a lady. 
He still chases them squirrels, but he stops just in time NOT to catch them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to explain better than that. What are you talkin` about?



Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=813243


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy has a long row to hoe. And some real hard lessons to learn.





Jeff C. said:


> I reckon Metter is not always Better!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody's dog caught a bird one time. Cody was one proud doggie daddy.
> 
> His dog also caught a squirrel. You ever here a dog scream like a lady.
> He still chases them squirrels, but he stops just in time NOT to catch them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=813243





Thank you for clearin` that up for me.  


Louie, you really don`t want to do that. I`d hate to have to ban you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to explain better than that. What are you talkin` about?



You should get hdm03 to fix your crystal ball once he gets done with the clock and the NO NO smiley


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you for clearin` that up for me.
> 
> 
> Louie, you really don`t want to do that. I`d hate to have to ban you.



Thats why I requested you look the other way


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats why I requested you look the other way





Can`t.


If you only knew how many times here I`ve saved folks from themselves....


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t.
> 
> 
> If you only knew how many times here I`ve saved folks from themselves....


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 15, 2014)

Drive by


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody's dog caught a bird one time. Cody was one proud doggie daddy.
> 
> His dog also caught a squirrel. You ever here a dog scream like a lady.
> He still chases them squirrels, but he stops just in time NOT to catch them.



Wayyyy back in the day my parents had a GSD, good one too.

Anyway, my Dad popped a squirrel with a .22 and knocked one out of one of these big pecan trees here. "Augie" pounced on that squirrel bout time it hit the ground, grabbed it in his mouth and started shakin it and slingin it every which a way.

Took a few seconds, but we eventually figgered out that squirrel wasn't dead or to terribly injured from the .22

Augie was tryin to sling that squirrel off of his lip. 

However, that dog became a natural born squirrel killer after that day, if he could catch one.....and he did every chance he got.

From then on, squirrels were cats!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

strangmusic?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> strangmusic?



I think he crop dusted us


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


>



X's 2 ^^^^

 



stringmusic said:


> Drive by



Well well well....strang in da house!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think he crop dusted us



corned beef hash?.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> corned beef hash?.............



summin like that...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> X's 2 ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3^^^ That's why we want to keep him around. 


STRANG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs.h22?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm outta da loop now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs.h22?



Didn't even know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

I've got to head to the airport @ 7:00 am in da moanin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm outta da loop now.



What loop


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Since when did they start makin milk out of almonds?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What loop


 I thought there was a loop?

 haaaaaay


Jeff C. said:


> Since when did they start makin milk out of almonds?


That's all we drank at our house. Get you some SILK vanilla almond milk, good stuff! Make sure it ain't the unsweetened kind.


If you can't handle the almond milk, buy you some organic milk, you will taste the difference after one sip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to head to the airport @ 7:00 am in da moanin!


I'm sorry.


Jeff C. said:


> Since when did they start makin milk out of almonds?


Oh............. bout 7 or 8 years ago is the first I had heard of it. 



Jeff C.=outta da loop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I thought there was a loop?
> 
> haaaaaay
> 
> ...



There was. Jeff C. done blown it up. He all caught up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I thought there was a loop?
> 
> haaaaaay
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Oh............. bout 7 or 8 years ago is the first I had heard of it.
> 
> ...



 

MizT has been buyin it for a while, just never drank any til this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you for clearin` that up for me.
> 
> 
> Louie, you really don`t want to do that. I`d hate to have to ban you.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats why I requested you look the other way



I saw this too. So now I will be watching!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw this too. So now I will be watching!!



bOOM bOOM=being watched


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

hd?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT has been buyin it for a while, just never drank any til this mornin.



You like it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw this too. So now I will be watching!!



I'm watching it too.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You like it



Couldn't really tell no difference from 2%. Honestly, I prefer vitamin D. Real milk, or at least what I was raised on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

m03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What loop


The light up loopy thing that hdm03 loves?


Jeff C. said:


> Since when did they start makin milk out of almonds?


I cant stand regular milk of any kind.  I love almond milk tho


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw this too. So now I will be watching!!


Um, what if i promise to give you one if I win both? 


hdm03 said:


> I'm watching it too.....



fix the clock.  Dont be worried about grown folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the light up loopy thing that hdm03 loves?
> 
> I cant stand regular milk of any kind.  I love almond milk tho
> 
> ...



oh snap.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

nancy is gettin' a lil mouthy today....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy is gettin' a lil mouthy today....



well, see Nic has been nice with you about fixing the clock and there appears to be a lack of progress.  I think you need to be spoken to in a more harsh tone in order to get you motivated..   Go Fix The Clock!!!, NOW!!....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wayyyy back in the day my parents had a GSD, good one too.
> 
> Anyway, my Dad popped a squirrel with a .22 and knocked one out of one of these big pecan trees here. "Augie" pounced on that squirrel bout time it hit the ground, grabbed it in his mouth and started shakin it and slingin it every which a way.
> 
> ...



true story about my daddy and ma. One of the 1st dates daddy was runnin very late cause he's been squirrel huntin. He picked mom up to take her to drive-in what he didn't know was one of the squirrels in the trunk wasn't quite dead and decided to do loops in the car. Guess it's lucky I'm here at all


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

As you can tell I'm back from town gots some learnin to do with the new camera but did get my 1st deer pic then a 2nd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike=makin me jealous


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mike=makin me jealous



Now iffin I can get him to run about a mile up the road come Nov when I get back from the elk hunt. Won't have a chance at him during the early season since I'll be huntin his BIG uncle


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Almost lunch time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now iffin I can get him to run about a mile up the road come Nov when I get back from the elk hunt. Won't have a chance at him during the early season since I'll be huntin his BIG uncle


yeah, still jealous.  Even more so now, thanks mike...


mudracing101 said:


> Almost lunch time.



where ya eatin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, still jealous.  Even more so now, thanks mike...
> 
> 
> where ya eatin?



Its a secret.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its a secret.



secrets dont make friends


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> secrets dont make friends



Tryin to throw the stawlkers off the trail.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, still jealous.  Even more so now, thanks mike...
> 
> 
> where ya eatin?



Just get retired like me come on up and we can have a GOOD TIME  Heck we might even kill something besides just time    a few beers and a bag


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tryin to throw the stawlkers off the trail.



Tired of dert and hdm following you around town too?  Gets annoying doesnt it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice pics Mike! 

My great nephew carrying on the "Family Tradition". My brother said it was the first fish my great nephew has caught at the coast. 
I was doing this at his age too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just get retired like me come on up and we can have a GOOD TIME  Heck we might even kill something besides just time    a few beers and a bag



Ill see you in about 50 years


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> with all due respect, NO!!
> 
> he can already roll over..  Trust me I now it only get worse as far as dressing them and changing diapers



You'll change your mind when he gets about 4 or 5 years old. We said we would only have 1 child after Alicyn was born. I had a rough delivery with her but after she turned 4 we realized she needed a sibling to play with. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey were'd everybody go??



To town. 



Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett?



Yessir? 



Keebs said:


> ~sniff~sniff~ he did it, he really did it...................
> 
> 
> 
> Seth "unfriended" me on FB! bless his heart.







Jeff C. said:


> Since when did they start makin milk out of almonds?



My kids LOVE that stuff! 



stringmusic said:


> I thought there was a loop?
> 
> haaaaaay
> 
> ...



I wish they'd sell it in larger containers. It don't last long in this house. 



mudracing101 said:


> Its a secret.



GC lobster tail


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool pic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice pics Mike!
> 
> My great nephew carrying on the "Family Tradition". My brother said it was the first fish my great nephew has caught at the coast.
> I was doing this at his age too.




Got to figure the new camera out so I can get shots like that


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice pics Mike!
> 
> My great nephew carrying on the "Family Tradition". My brother said it was the first fish my great nephew has caught at the coast.
> I was doing this at his age too.



Awwww.....sooooo cute!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You'll change your mind when he gets about 4 or 5 years old. We said we would only have 1 child after Alicyn was born. I had a rough delivery with her but after she turned 4 we realized she needed a sibling to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No maam, I waited too long to start having kids.  1 Is enough.  We have enough friends with kids close to his age and nieces and nephews, no need for another...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill see you in about 50 years



You do realize that in 50 yrs I'll be 113 and not only will ya be packin my elk out you'll probably be packin me to a place to shoot one so you can pack it out for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

crickett said:


> awwww.....sooooo cute!!!



x2^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You do realize that in 50 yrs I'll be 103 and not only will ya be packin my elk out you'll probably be packin me to a place to shoot one so you can pack it out for me



Ill be 81 in 50 years.  Looks like Im gonna need to quit smoking before I make it up yonder way.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam, I waited too long to start having kids.  1 Is enough.  We have enough friends with kids close to his age and nieces and nephews, no need for another...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill be 81 in 50 years.  Looks like Im gonna need to quit smoking before I make it up yonder way.



Good idea jeff fa fa and I both need to quit , camps at close to 4000 ft and the airs a bit thin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess it won't matter much for me I'll be movin real slow and won't need as much air plus the older I get the less I want to go into those deep dark canyons and want one close to the road


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Test your brain don't cheat and look down I got 2 out of 3 right 

Mysteries to exercise your mind
-----------------------------------------------------

Mystery one

A man was found murdered Sunday morning. His wife immediately called the police. 
The police questioned the wife and staff and got these answers:

The wife said she was sleeping.
The cook was preparing breakfast.
The gardener was gathering vegetables.
The maid was getting the mail.
The butler was polishing shoes in the pantry.

The police instantly arrested the murderer. Who did it and how did
they know?

------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Mystery two

A man walks into his bathroom and shoots himself right between the
eyes using a real gun with real bullets. He walks out alive, with no
blood anywhere and no, he didn't miss and he wasn't Superman or any 
other crusader wearing a cape.

How did he do this?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Mystery three

Poor Mr. Teddy was found dead in his study by Mr. Fiend.
Mr. Fiend recounted his dismal discovery to the police:

"I was walking by Mr. Teddy's house when I thought I would just pop
in for a visit. I noticed his study light was on and I decided to peek
in from the outside to see if he was in there. There was frost on the window, 
so I had to wipe it away to see inside. That is when I saw his body. So I kicked 
in the front door to confirm my suspicions of foul play. I called the police 
immediately afterward."

The officer immediately arrested Mr. Fiend for the murder of Mr.Teddy.

How did he know Mr. Fiend was lying?


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Try to figure these questions before looking at the answers below.
















ANSWERS
1. It was the Maid. She said she was getting the mail but there is
no mail delivery on Sunday.

2. He shot his reflection in the bathroom mirror.

3. Frost forms inside of the window, not the outside. So Mr. Fiend
could not have wiped it off to discover Mr. Teddy's body.

Did you get them right? Be honest!  Thinking is sooooo very good for our brains!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

I got em all right, no cheating  what did I win?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Why was the butler polishing shoes *in the pantry*


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

2 out of 3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was the butler polishing shoes *in the pantry*



I don't know, but I had the maid and da butler both up to no good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

m03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but I had the maid and da butler both up to no good.



I was thinking he was polishing blood off of the cooks shoes.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

Dagwood sammich.......... homemade chicken salad, topped with black forest ham, topped with sliced matters, salt & peppa!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was the butler polishing shoes *in the pantry*



Cause he's the butler and that's what he does plus he was hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

nancy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was thinking he was polishing blood off of the cooks shoes.



Uh uhh.....the cook was doing his job.



Keebs said:


> Dagwood sammich.......... homemade chicken salad, topped with black forest ham, topped with sliced matters, salt & peppa!



Mmm mmmm.....sounds goood! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cause he's the butler and that's what he does plus he was hungry



Nope, since when does the maid go get the mail anyway, the butler should get the mail, they was in cahoots! She got burned. Butler got off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Think I'll eat a couple PBJ's wiff peppajelly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Last day of vacation.


Weird schedule, gotta work Sat and Sun night, off Mon, 8hr MSHA meeting Tues, day shift Wed,Thur,Fri,Sat, off Sun back on nights Mon til co-worker comes back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation.
> 
> 
> Weird schedule, gotta work Sat and Sun night, off Mon, 8hr MSHA meeting Tues, day shift Wed,Thur,Fri,Sat, off Sun back on nights Mon til co-worker comes back.



Uhgggg! Weird schedule for sure.

gotta head out @ 7:00am in da moanin to airport.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhgggg! Wierd schedule for sure.
> 
> gotta head out @ 7:00am in da moanin to airport.



Where ya headed

SO glad I don't have to get on planes no more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Quack, why are you embarrassed about your last day of vacay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Talk!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

idjit ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Mrs H=spun out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Speak for yoself, idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjit ^^^^^^^^^





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speak for yoself, idjit.



girl fight, girl fight!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where ya headed
> 
> SO glad I don't have to get on planes no more.



LA, Vegas, Phoenix.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> LA, Vegas, Phoenix.



At least they are all in a row.

Been to Vegas and Phoenix never made it to LA. While we were at a show in Vegas, some of the folks went to LA. I didn't go for some reason. Oh, I remember. I went to Hoover Dam.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> girl fight, girl fight!!!





Be careful Nancy, Mandy'll put yo eye out . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> At least they are all in a row.
> 
> Been to Vegas and Phoenix never made it to LA. While we were at a show in Vegas, some of the folks went to LA. I didn't go for some reason. Oh, I remember. I went to Hoover Dam.



Yes'm, been to Hoover Dam! 

Flt will be a little shorter comin back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

m03.....mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cactus were my favorite part. 
I aint hard to please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing makes me cringe like seeing someone riding around with their hood not latched....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Chocolate almond milk ain't too bad!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

Love me some Vegas......usually go out there 2 or 3 times a year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Love me some Vegas......usually go out there 2 or 3 times a year





hdm03 = high roller


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probly be 120* when I'm in Vegas and Phoenix 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing makes me cringe like seeing someone riding around with their hood not latched....



Speakin of.....I had thad happen to me just recently. Checked the oil, started to close it, but didn slam all the way down because I was gonna fill washer fluid that I noticed at last second. Got sidetracked and forgot to slam down and went some where. Glad it had a good safety latch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth throws his name in for the sticker, I'm sure GON would love him to advertise for 'em . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Love me some Vegas......usually go out there 2 or 3 times a year



Are the drinks still free ifn you gamblin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 + booze + more booze = poor decision making and going home broke


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are the drinks still free ifn you gamblin



yep


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Love me some Vegas......usually go out there 2 or 3 times a year



Villa Rica aint bad either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly be 120* when I'm in Vegas and Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of.....I had thad happen to me just recently. Checked the oil, started to close it, but didn slam all the way down because I was gonna fill washer fluid that I noticed at last second. Got sidetracked and forgot to slam down and went some where. Glad it had a good safety latch.


Had an 88 where the safety latch failed.  hood popped up going about 30... bent the hood in where it hinges.  Luckily it didnt folds back over the wind shield/cab


hdm03 said:


> hdm03 + booze + more booze = poor decision making and going home broke


isnt that kinda normal?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seth throws his name in for the sticker, I'm sure GON would love him to advertise for 'em . .



Bless his heart & soul.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yep



Nobody told me that till bout the 3rd day.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Villa Rica aint bad either.



But you can't beat Tifton......it's BEAUTIFUL there!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody told me that till bout the 3rd day.



I'm usually better off paying for my dranks and not gambling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm usually better off paying for my dranks and not gambling





I won bout 350.00 on the quarter machine one morning. A lady had been feeding that machine all night. I got ready before everybody else so I went to play a few quarters. Saw her get up and I sat down. 1st play,  DingDing Ding. Quarters started flying out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wom bout 350.00 on the quarter machine one morning. A lady had been feeding that machine all night. I got ready before everybody else so I went to play a few quarters. Saw here get up and I sat down. 1st play,  DingDing Ding. Quarters started flying out!





"wom"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had an 88 where the safety latch failed.  hood popped up going about 30... bent the hood in where it hinges.  Luckily it didnt folds back over the wind shield/cab
> 
> isnt that kinda normal?



Had it happen to me on my lil '69 red corvette.....I mean vw beetle. I was doing bout 50 on a 2 lane back road and it wrapped over the windshield and top with a car load of buddy's......uh idjits.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "wom"



Shut Up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "wom"



I ain't neva "wom" nuttin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly be 120* when I'm in Vegas and Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of.....I had thad happen to me just recently. Checked the oil, started to close it, but didn slam all the way down because I was gonna fill washer fluid that I noticed at last second. Got sidetracked and forgot to slam down and went some where. Glad it had a good safety latch.



I was in Tucson one time and it was bout that hot. Jumped in the pool and bout drowned. It gets cold at night and that pool water is freezing. I was wondering why nobody else was swimming. They didn't tell me that part either.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2014)

I forgot to tie the rope that holds my hood on one time. I dont see so well with a hood on my windshield.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was in Tucson one time and it was bout that hot. Jumped in the pool and bout drowned. It gets cold at night and that pool water is freezing. I was wondering why nobody else was swimming. They didn't tell me that part either.



    

mrs.h22=uninformed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

m03....mud?


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never been to Vegas............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shut Up.





PERSONAL ATTACKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!! 





Jeff C. said:


> I ain't neva "wom" nuttin!





I "wom" a hand carved/painted deke at a DU banquet, got drunk and dropped it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs.h22=uninformed





mrs.h22 = intoxicated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've never been to Vegas............


Little advise: As long as you are gambling, the drinks are free of charge. Just so ya know. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> PERSONAL ATTACKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mrs.h22 = intoxicated



 no no

Believe it or not.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mrs.h22 = intoxicated



personal attackkkkkkkk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PERSONAL ATTACKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh?



yes dear?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

I...............uuuhhhh................. nevermind..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little advise: As long as you are gambling, the drinks are free of charge. Just so ya know.
> 
> Idjit





mrs. hornet22 said:


> no no
> 
> Believe it or not.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> personal attackkkkkkkk!






We even !!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?



sorry.....I was counting wrong....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've never been to Vegas............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little advise: As long as you are gambling, the drinks are free of charge. Just so ya know.
> 
> Idjit



Here's how you do it, dert. You sittin at the nickle slots playin, waitress comes up and asks what you want to drink, you order a double vodka or liquor of choice with mixer on the side, you ask for 2 glasses, and get 2 fer 1. You tip her say, $3-4.00 bucks and you are gettin drinks for about $1.50 to 2.00 ea. If you don't tip her, she won't be back anytime soon. 

Cheap Buzz!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yessir?





Can`t remember what I was gonna ask you now.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember what I was gonna ask you now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Gettin` old is rough.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` old is rough.



At least you have an excuse! I ain't old & I still forget stuff! All the time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Crikett=forgetful


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett=no excuse


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Cant Remember Stuff is a very bad thing...  I also suffer for a severe case


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

hfh=severe case


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett=forgetful



Jeff= can't spell Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett= A.D.D.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff= can't spell Crickett



Jeff= 1/2 literate


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant Remember Stuff is a very bad thing...  I also suffer for a severe case



NO IT"S NOT!!!! I'm always going to new places and meeting new folks since I got OLDTIMERS


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett=chirp...chirp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember what I was gonna ask you now.





Nic + swamp + rifle + killsumpin = can't find/remember what he was doin in swamp.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic + swamp + rifle + killsumpin = can't find/remember what he was doin in swamp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crickett= A.D.D.






Crickett = Shawt QUANG !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett =


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

ccherry=stawkin dribblers .. .





Pleazzzzzzzzzzzze let this one be a chick . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C.= knowledgeable gambler


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic + swamp + rifle + killsumpin = can't find/remember what he was doin in swamp.



HECK it was nice knowin ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff= can't spell Crickett





Crickett said:


> Crickett= A.D.D.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff= 1/2 literate





rydert said:


> Crickett=chirp...chirp





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic + swamp + rifle + killsumpin = can't find/remember what he was doin in swamp.



Drivelers= mad rithmatic skillzzz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= knowledgeable gambler



Jeff C.=knowledgeable drinker


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett = Shawt QUANG !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Drivelers= mad rithmatic skillzzz!



How maany MQs you going to make in one day?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy=ready for 3:00.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic + swamp + rifle + killsumpin = can't find/remember what he was doin in swamp.





That`s the only time I can remember what I`m `sposed to be doin`!  


I just got me a haircut!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ccherry=stawkin dribblers .. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruuuuunnnnnn ccherry.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mandy=ready for 3:00.



But till HD fixes the clock who knows what time it is.




Oh wait it's 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

How much did you win?

Nuttin....but it didn cost much to get drunk!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C.=knowledgeable drinker



That too.

Wondered why the lady never came back to get me another drink. Tips, Mandy Tips. 




Juss kiddin.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mandy=ready for 3:00.



Don't forget your eggs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= knowledgeable gambler





Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C.=knowledgeable drinker











Hooked On Quack said:


> ccherry=stawkin dribblers .. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quack = tired 'o being tricked . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

ccherry=don't post much

pull up a stump ccherry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the only time I can remember what I`m `sposed to be doin`!
> 
> 
> I just got me a haircut!



Folks, he has lost his mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack = tired 'o being tricked . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

m03...mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Don't forget your eggs!



Neva!

Crickett=best eggs eva!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Nic probly just got a trim.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the only time I can remember what I`m `sposed to be doin`!
> 
> 
> I just got me a haircut!




Pics for da ladiezzz, (me too)





Jeff C. said:


> How much did you win?
> 
> Nuttin....but it didn cost much to get drunk!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That too.
> 
> Wondered why the lady never came back to get me another drink. Tips, Mandy Tips.
> 
> ...







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Folks, he has lost his mind.






TIPS Mandy, not Ti . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Or any friends well till now 
QUACK = ccherry stawer friend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C.=fixin to get a buzz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

ccherry=gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

LV + Mandy = No Tips = "wom" some quarters .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics for da ladiezzz, (me too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They`s still about a 12 or 14 inches of hair hangin` back there. Plenty of target for the scalphunters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Or any friends well till now
> QUACK = ccherry stawer friend






Quack + Cherry = 2 dudes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ccherry=gone



Quack done run another one off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Dang 9 members 14 guests . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

dribblers=not good at division

Quack/Mandy=Nancy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dribblers=not good at division
> 
> Quack/Mandy=Nancy



Hey, wait, WHAT?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks



you got it mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

+hdm03


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ccherry=gone





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang 9 members 14 guests . .



Quest are OK as long as they brins booze


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack done run another one off.




Yeah, "But I got you babe!!!"  






mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks





You got 'em bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks



10-4 buddy, hope all goes well and he has a quick and successful recovery!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks



You got it Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got it Mud.



X2 Mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks





Consider it done, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Lawd, they done pulled up a billy thread that neva got closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, they done pulled up a billy thread that neva got closed.



Nic'll get it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Mud, you think hes a go getter now and never slows down.  Wait till he gts done wither therapy, yu for sue wont be able to keep up then


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic'll get it!



You right. We just can't depend on hdm for nothin. No clock, no smiley, no nothin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you think hes a go getter now and never slows down.  Wait till he gts done wither therapy, yu for sue wont be able to keep up then



I hope so, the pain here lately has really been telling on him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

anyone see what Gene Simmons said to depressed people, in general.  Idiot...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks



You got it Mud!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, they done pulled up a billy thread that neva got closed.





Jeff C. said:


> Nic'll get it!






Buncha tattletale, squealin holes . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone see what Gene Simmons said to depressed people, in general.  Idiot...



No....let me go check twitter brb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Cannonball !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks



Gott'em bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha tattletale, squealin holes . . .



Yep...Nic/Bama asked nicely, as have several other mods, for us to keep them to only 1,000 posts. I don't want them ruining it for us here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

I was fixin to call Mandy a tattletail though!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...Nic/Bama asked nicely, as have several other mods, for us to keep them to only 1,000 posts. I don't want them ruining it for us here.



You posted in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cannonball !!!!!!!!!!



She gon mess up and do a belly flop one day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You posted in it



I was tryin to bring to the top...to their attention!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...Nic/Bama asked nicely, as have several other mods, for us to keep them to only 1,000 posts. I don't want them ruining it for us here.





mudracing101 said:


> You posted in it



I was just helping clean up and then here you come with the popcorn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

I get it, y'all was being helpful...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayer request, my dad is having a hip replacement Monday morning, figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Thanks


 you got it darlin', hope he does good & recoups fast!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tryin to bring to the top...to their attention!


Yea right. That's it. 


Nitram4891 said:


> I was just helping clean up and then here you come with the popcorn.



Oh Snap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Mud, had a buddy in his  50's that had a hip replacement. He messed it up real baddd when he was young in MotoX.

Anyway, that boy had a bounce in his step again after that!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Gene Simmons= idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was just helping clean up and then here you come with the popcorn.



Uh Ohhhh...did you get in trouble? Sorrry.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Gene Simmons= idjit



link?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...Nic/Bama asked nicely, as have several other mods, for us to keep them to only 1,000 posts. I don't want them ruining it for us here.





Jeff C. said:


> I was fixin to call Mandy a tattletail though!





mudracing101 said:


> You posted in it





Ya'll form a line and kiss buttocks . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was just helping clean up and then here you come with the popcorn.





Do you know why we ask that ya`ll don`t go over 1,000 posts in a thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Kang Quack !!! 



Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll form a line and kiss buttocks . .



Quack=rebel


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you know why we ask that ya`ll don`t go over 1,000 posts in a thread?



Yessir I sure do.  Just stumbled upon a lose end.  Should I have access to the correct button I would have locked it up right away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??





Quart of Maker`s 46.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??



Fo real?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yessir I sure do.  Just stumbled upon a lose end.  Should I have access to the correct button I would have locked it up right away.





Next time I`ll ban you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Next time I`ll ban you.



I believe it would be easier to make me a mod that way I could immediately self moderate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I believe it would be easier to make me a mod that way I could immediately self moderate.




You just killed your chances.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??



I was gonna say a bag of switches, but you'd probably like that.

Box of coal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Is that popcorn I smell?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quart of Maker`s 46.



I'll get him a new cheekun mask, his stawkin skillzz leave a lot to be desired lately.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll form a line and kiss buttocks . .


mmm no


Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??


Happy early birthday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You just killed your chances.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you know why we ask that ya`ll don`t go over 1,000 posts in a thread?



Quack don't play dat . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Quack=rebel





Yeah, had some REAL conservative parents, kinda broke loose at 17yrs old and neva looked back..





Nitram4891 said:


> Yessir I sure do.  Just stumbled upon a lose end.  Should I have access to the correct button I would have locked it up right away.





Jeff C. said:


> Fo real?





Nicodemus said:


> Next time I`ll ban you.





Don't ban him bro, class act and a GT graduate, yeah, well he's a Frenchy . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll gettin me ??



Im gonna send you a rare selfie.  Just make sure to open it when your alone...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you know why we ask that ya`ll don`t go over 1,000 posts in a thread?



Iv been asked not but dont know why.  Could you enlighten me?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't ban him bro, class act and a GT graduate, yeah, well he's a Frenchy . . .



Thanks Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You just killed your chances.



OUCH, tried to helpya Martin, you're on your on . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna say a bag of switches, but you'd probably like that.
> 
> Box of coal.





I'm , why you always wanna hurt me ???





Jeff C. said:


> I'll get him a new cheekun mask, his stawkin skillzz leave a lot to be desired lately.





My skillzzz aren't nuttin like they used to be Chiefbro,  gettin kinda rusty..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Time is UP! 
Happy Birthday tomorrow Quack. 
Ya'll have a good one! 


Swan Dive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna send you a rare selfie.  Just make sure to open it when your alone...



Gross!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna send you a rare selfie.  Just make sure to open it when your alone...




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!   Send me a pic of that purty lil blue eyed blonde you're married to !!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been asked not but dont know why.  Could you enlighten me?






Geeeeeeeeeze Louie/Nancy, takes up too much bandwit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hello there sweetie! How are you and my brother from another mother doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Happy Birthday tomorrow Quack.
> Ya'll have a good one!
> 
> ...



Oh Lawd....more like DoDo bird!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!   Send me a pic of that purty lil blue eyed blonde you're married to !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 OK...


um..ok?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been asked not but dont know why.  Could you enlighten me?




We found out that when the post count in a thread starts to go over 1,000 posts is begins to slow the entire forum down. When someone uses the search feature on here, it searches through every thread relevant to the search. Between the big post count threads and multiple searches at any one time and it bogs the place down. 

It`s for the good of everybody who enjoys the place, but some don`t seem to get it, or don`t care.




Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks Quack.




It`s all good, but you owe Quack a quart of his favorite whisky.    He likes Maker`s Mark.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

prayers for mud's dad........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

DoDo bird


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We found out that when the post count in a thread starts to go over 1,000 posts is begins to slow the entire forum down. When someone uses the search feature on here, it searches through every thread relevant to the search. Between the big post count threads and multiple searches at any one time and it bogs the place down.
> 
> It`s for the good of everybody who enjoys the place, but some don`t seem to get it, or don`t care.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya'll GOTTA see "Sinclairs" thread on Hankus's doggie...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2014)

Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Here ya go quack, a day early but just for you..Oh and please attend my funeral if she sees this.  Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> I didn't know that........



x2, thanks for informing us  Nic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Here ya go quack, a day early but just for you..Oh and please attend my funeral if she sees this.  Thanks



It was nice knowin ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!



grats to  little one.  BOG=happy pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!



 WTG Kay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Afternoon, peeps!
Gonna take Bubbette to some nice pawn shops and Gander Mountain. She needs to get out of the house for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lms seeing that pic on the gon= rethinking her telling everyone what a great husband leroy is


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

sooo, how ya'll doing


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 15, 2014)

What tha....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peeps!
> Gonna take Bubbette to some nice pawn shops and Gander Mountain. She needs to get out of the house for a while.



You a awesome husband!  HFH could learn a lot from you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lms seeing that pic on the gon= rethinking her telling everyone what a great husband leroy is



Shes ok as long as I dont mention how big her nose is..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

ya'll notice anything different about me?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

stoned at da wal-mart


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You a awesome husband!  HFH could learn a lot from you



LMS, to my knowledge, has never been in a pawn shop.  She would be lost in gander Mountain.  Not to mention, I would have to answer 5011 questions in there.  "whats this?  what does it do? Baby get me one of these its cute"


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stoned at da wal-mart



You changed you're name to tackleberry?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stoned at da wal-mart



you let your hair grow out?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

new eye shadow


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stoned at da wal-mart



oh my.............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my.............



funny part is, it was taken right around the corner from teh bakery


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> funny part is, it was taken right around the corner from teh bakery



and she looks happy happy happy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Gonna go piddle around for a little while!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

tell LMS not to worry; this picture is only on the forum 12,776 times


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

oops; 12,777


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

I lol'd all over the place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

I recon  quack didnt like the picture?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm, please change that pic, its messing with me....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Every body left.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

how's this?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how's this?



Much betta, she coming with ya to the gitagether this weekend?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Much betta, she coming with ya to the gitagether this weekend?



i never leave home without here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We found out that when the post count in a thread starts to go over 1,000 posts is begins to slow the entire forum down. When someone uses the search feature on here, it searches through every thread relevant to the search. Between the big post count threads and multiple searches at any one time and it bogs the place down.
> 
> It`s for the good of everybody who enjoys the place, but some don`t seem to get it, or don`t care.
> 
> ...



Perhaps a half gallon of maker's mark could push my moderator aspirations a long ways...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Perhaps a half gallon of maker's mark could push my moderator aspirations a long ways...





Gotta do better`n that.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> link?



Can't post the link. He uses some very bad words. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, my Birfday's tomorrow, whatchaya'll getting me ??



Throwing a birthday party for my lil boy tomorrow. He turned 8 on Wednesday. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna say a bag of switches, but you'd probably like that.
> 
> Box of coal.







blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gotta do better`n that.



Carton of Guinea eggs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! Got some good news for y'all.... My little princess (the Boss) passed the Hunter Safety Course last night!!!! She made a 98 and was all smiles afterwards!!! Way to go Kay!!!!


Go Kay. Blood, you're a dood Diddy.


hdm03 said:


> new eye shadow


Love the color. Care to share the shade.


Crickett said:


> Can't post the link. He uses some very bad words.
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing a birthday party for my lil boy tomorrow. He turned 8 on Wednesday. Happy Birthday little Cricett.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Carton of Guinea eggs?





Live ones might work. Eggs don`t beg when you crush them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Crap. Didn't realize giving the law the fanger was not allowed . Dawn not happy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Got me some Crickett eggs. Happy dance.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i never leave home without here



What?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me some Crickett eggs. Happy dance.



I bet it takes alot of them to make an egg sammich


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What?



He's stoned.
Thinks he's at walmart.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Live ones might work. Eggs don`t beg when you crush them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet it takes alot of them to make an egg sammich



I can't get smileys on tablet, but if I could.......................dead horse,mad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't get smileys on tablet, but if I could.......................dead horse,mad.



 was funny to mee


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2014)

her; dangit; HER


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

heavens to murgatroid!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap. Didn't realize giving the law the fanger was not allowed . Dawn not happy.









mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me some Crickett eggs. Happy dance.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet it takes a lot of them to make an egg sammich







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't get smileys on tablet, but if I could.......................dead horse,mad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

The neighbers that are building the pool put in a huge slide. I'm talkin Huge. Well, every mornin my girl dog runs over to the fence and barks her head off at it..facepalm. She gonna git that slide. Rofl.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The neighbers that are building to pool put in a huge slide. I'm talkin Huge. Well, every mornin my girl dog runs over to the fence and barks her head off at it..facepalm. She gonna git that slide. Rofl.



Ok, I'm ready to get outta heah!  Mud, you ready?
Leroy, you got da directions, call if ya get lost!

G'day Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I'm ready to get outta heah!  Mud, you ready?
> Leroy, you got da directions, call if ya get lost!
> 
> G'day Folks!



Enjoy your weekend Sista.  Love and cheers and happy face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Spruced up around da house.....garage, driveway, sidewalks blown off, flowers watered, stuff picked up and put in it's place, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap. Didn't realize giving the law the fanger was not allowed . Dawn not happy.



Don't call one a stoopid so an so either, even if they plain clothes and car!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

Friday afternoon, gotta travel tomorrow, and nobody to play wit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

time to cut grass, yall have fun


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap. Didn't realize giving the law the fanger was not allowed . Dawn not happy.


Got you again, huh? 


Jeff C. said:


> Friday afternoon, gotta travel tomorrow, and nobody to play wit!


 I plan to get all my saltwater stuff ready to go. Got two more crab traps to assemble, and then scored a beautiful surf rod/reel combo at the pawn shop this afternoon.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Spruced up around da house.....garage, driveway, sidewalks blown off, flowers watered, stuff picked up and put in it's place, etc.


I was drawn in here like a magnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I was drawn in here like a magnet



 

You would have been proud of me for my effort, but still unimpressed and twitching at every turn of the eye.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The neighbers that are building the pool put in a huge slide. I'm talkin Huge. Well, every mornin my girl dog runs over to the fence and barks her head off at it..facepalm. She gonna git that slide. Rofl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I was drawn in here like a magnet



Go Jeff C. We love new driblers. 
Jeff C. Equals my hero. Lol.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Jeff C. We love new driblers.
> Jeff C. Equals my hero. Lol.


 I run out of dribble fast. I do better in the rilerupper threads


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Jeff C. We love new driblers.
> Jeff C. Equals my hero. Lol.



Ol sinclair has been in here before wayyy back when he indulged in alcoholic beverages, but now that he gave that up he doesn't want to be associated with us drunken, riff raff dribblers. 

 And to think they ever allowed him on the por staff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol sinclair has been in here before wayyy back when he indulged in alcoholic beverages, but now that he gave that up he doesn't want to be associated with us drunken, riff raff dribblers.
> 
> And to think they ever allowed him on the por staff!



H22 remembers. Getting a lesson on old time GON now.lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 remembers. Getting a lesson on old time GON now.lol



H22 get his truck fixed?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

Found out today gage has collock


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found out today gage has collock



Poor kid. He'll get over it but will be miserable for a while.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found out today gage has collock



Awww poor Gage!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor kid. He'll get over it but will be miserable for a while.





Crickett said:


> Awww poor Gage!



They changed his formula to gerber soothe .  We gave him drops for gas he is calming down now..  the fussy and lack of eating came out of nowhere... he went from 4 to 8 ozs at a time to 1 to 2oz.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2014)

Evening youngins down in the State.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning youngins. Nobody had any coffee ready this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. Nobody had any coffee ready this morning.



Well it is ready now.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks I needed that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks I needed that.



you're welcome have another cup.  

I picked tomatoes and processed them last night so it was not an early morning today.  I am on my second cup


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2014)

I will have a hard time taking my early morning nap now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I will have a hard time taking my early morning nap now.



Make the mid afternoon one a long one then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Safe travels Jeff C.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

Well no one home guess I'll just come back later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

2+ hours in the garden and I am hot and not hawt.  Still need to go back and get the green beans picked.   But first a cup of go juice.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2014)

well alrighty then


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

back from picking the beans.   anyone feel like shelling peas or snapping beans?   How about tomatoes?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

Thought of bama knowin how he likes turks on my ride to play with the new camera so just had to stop and shoot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

Can ya see the muley doe????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

What the HECK she's lookin right at ya


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2014)

Rooster Cogburn.........Rueben.........


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello?? Anyone home??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

Just checkin in  Nuttin goin on time for some lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2014)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hello?? Anyone home??






Hellooooooooooooooo!!!!   




Did I mention it's my Birthday ??? 




You like OLD guys ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And getting older.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down QUACK  DOWN BOY 

I'm lookin for a time machine to make me 30 yrs younger  but like a dawg that chase cars I probably wouldn't lnow what to do with it if I caught it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I gotz candy and a puppie ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz candy and a puppie ???



Tell em yyour rrich..  that never fails


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell em yyour rrich..  that never fails



Good idea cause he is OLD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good idea cause he is OLD



Quack= toots dust.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack= toots dust.



Oh that's dust and here I thought it was smoke and his butt was on fire


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh that's dust and here I thought it was smoke and his butt was on fire



Did he have halopen, holopenj, jalepen, jalopeen, hot peppers for suppa?

Good morning night crew


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee gobblein


----------



## cramer (Aug 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the coffee gobblein



same here


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

A fine Sunday Morning to yall youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

Mighty quiet in here.  Gonna be a long 12hrs tonight wit nuttin to do...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey QUACK feelin OLD today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2014)

One of todays pics cute huh/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK feelin OLD today






Yessir, 84hr weeks will do that to ya !!



Nice pic !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, 84hr weeks will do that to ya !!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic !!



It was pretty cool comin home today I spotted that  doe and fawns and just as I started to pull away a 2nd doe stepped out with twins also 

Starting to figure out the new camera


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, on a rainy day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2014)

about to storm here as well.
Finally got ahold of Elfiii about this malware issue on GON. Sucs being bac on internet explorer, but its the only browser I got that the java pop-up doesn't happen on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

H22 just lit the grill. The rain shower is here. Bless him. Never fells. He ask every time he grills, What time you want it to rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

See.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2014)

I sure could use the rain.   When is H22 available to come light my grill?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

GW wants H22 to light his fire . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW wants H22 to light his fire . .



Jealous much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

Quack u missed you chance of getting a selfie from lms..  need to reply to u text big guy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous much


  

stooopid rain clouds split up and went above & below here!
watering my garden....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack u missed you chance of getting a selfie from lms..  need to reply to u text big guy


I've decided you two need to do stand up comedy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gobbling, anytime you need rain just PM your imagary friends. We will light the grill in your honor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've decided you two need to do stand up comedy!



Who dat?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who dat?


you & LMS......... I'm still gigglin.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you & LMS......... I'm still gigglin.........



I offered to sell her yall didnt take me upon it.  Offer still stands.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lawd, I been shucking corn and pickin H22 's Dads garden all mornin. The man had a pacemaker put in Friday. Caint keep a good man down. Love me some H22's Dad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

Speaking of lms gage is acting like her right now.  Whiney lil fat head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, I been shucking corn and pickin H22 's Dads garden all mornin. The man had a pacemaker put in Friday. Caint keep a good man down. Love me some H22's Dad.



Never answered my question maam..  h22 get the truck fixed?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I offered to sell her yall didnt take me upon it.  Offer still stands.



I'll take her. She done told me I'z grandmax3.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I offered to sell her yall didnt take me upon it.  Offer still stands.


nope, don't have no shiney nickels......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, I been shucking corn and pickin H22 's Dads garden all mornin. The man had a pacemaker put in Friday. Caint keep a good man down. Love me some H22's Dad.


wow, pacemaker Friday & he's in the garden?? awsome!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of lms gage is acting like her right now.  Whiney lil fat head


put him down so he'll act right......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take her. She done told me I'z grandmax3.



Sold..  btw her and  gage arent a package deal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never answered my question maam..  h22 get the truck fixed?



Yep. And his Honda all in the same day. It was that senser thingy. Mighta not have to of bought a new tranny.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. And his Honda all in the same day. It was that senser thingy. Mighta not have to of bought a new tranny.



 Leroy replaced a sensory thing on my truck too!!  YOu shoulda heard him fussin at my truck, but he won, the Dakota had to give it up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sold..  btw her and  gage arent a package deal



Sell pending........I want the girl and da baby. Juss sayin. I do love you tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sun's out.sweatshirt off,bathingsuit on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gobbling, anytime you need rain just PM your imagary friends. We will light the grill in your honor.



imagary


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> imagary



Stupid ipad thingy. It corrects the words I wanna  say.see, I didn't want that dead horse.y


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

My desktop is broke. Sad face. I'm oldschool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Talk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fine. H22'sDad juss called and said we didn't get enough maters while was there. The man done gone back in his garden and pick more. I reckon that pacemaker is workin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My desktop is broke. Sad face. I'm oldschool.



Old school was the best school. 

Whats wrong with your desktop?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Old school was the best school.
> 
> Whats wrong with your desktop?



Says it can't connect to the enternet, but all the wireless contraptions work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

11 mo hrs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs.



Little league baseball........you need a tv.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Says it can't connect to the enternet, but all the wireless contraptions work.


Have you tried disconnecting your internet from your destop and rebooting your modem?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

You got it whupped now Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey mrs. hornet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you tried disconnecting your internet from your destop and rebooting your modem?



My son is gonna do some work like that. He's gonna see if his laptop works andgo from there. After he gets off his 12 hour shift at the hospital tomorrow. His girlfriend came in first place today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey mrs. hornet.



Dang, you aint neva spoke to me. Hey. I wanna know what color your cows are.7


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2014)

No idea where the 7 came from.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2014)

Quack ignored me= poopy head


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Says it can't connect to the enternet, but all the wireless contraptions work.





rhbama3 said:


> Have you tried disconnecting your internet from your destop and rebooting your modem?


Unplug the wireless modem as well, and restart.


I think I have finally shed this Java virus thing!!

For anybody reading this with it

http://deletemalware.blogspot.com/2014/05/fake-java-update-virus-removal.html

Follow the directions in the above link


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack ignored me= poopy head





Whaddaya tawkin 'bout Louie ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey    77777777777777777


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack ignored me= poopy head






Nancy = panties in a wad


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

American Ninja Warriorswish that was around when I was young & in shape..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Quack is eating popcorn in the Go Dawgs Thread.
Makes me nervous.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack is eating popcorn in the Go Dawgs Thread.
> Makes me nervous.....


put him on probation......... I Dare Ya.........
NIte-Nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack is eating popcorn in the Go Dawgs Thread.
> Makes me nervous.....





I ain't botherin nobody, some of those guys are actually good dwags !! 





Keebs said:


> put him on probation......... I Dare Ya.........
> NIte-Nite


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack is eating popcorn in the Go Dawgs Thread.
> Makes me nervous.....



He wants me to eat it with a salt substitute on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2014)

Night youngins. I got to get up early in the morning to get some of Gobblin's coffee.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack is eating popcorn in the Go Dawgs Thread.
> Makes me nervous.....





Keebs said:


> put him on probation......... I Dare Ya.........
> NIte-Nite





KyDawg said:


> He wants me to eat it with a salt substitute on it.


Can't we put folks in time out for a while??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2014)

Coffee did someone want coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can't we put folks in time out for a while??



why yes, yes you can.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

Starting dayzzzz Tuesday !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you sleepy drivelers.

Gobblin, count me in on a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

'Mornin ya'll !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin ya'll !!



Coming up for air before heading home?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack ignored me= poopy head



Quack don't read back! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Unplug the wireless modem as well, and restart.
> 
> 
> I think I have finally shed this Java virus thing!!
> ...



My sis has been having issues with all her stuff I bet this is why. I need to show her this link. Thanks. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaddaya tawkin 'bout Louie ???



See what I mean HFH. 



Keebs said:


> American Ninja Warriorswish that was around when I was young & in shape..........



We've only been able to see a couple of episodes of this show but it is awesome! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Coffee did someone want coffee?



Mornin Gobblein! 


Gotta pack  & my lil man is sick. Running a fever & coughing his head off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, don't have no shiney nickels......
> 
> wow, pacemaker Friday & he's in the garden?? awsome!
> 
> put him down so he'll act right......


Id id take a dull nickle, or another jar of that spiced jelly..
  Believe it or not he actually acted right yesterday afternoon for a few minutes.  I recon he was too tired to get mad


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. And his Honda all in the same day. It was that senser thingy. Mighta not have to of bought a new tranny.


DANG!!  Glad he got it fixed, hate he got a new tranny and might not have needed it tho 


Keebs said:


> Leroy replaced a sensory thing on my truck too!!  YOu shoulda heard him fussin at my truck, but he won, the Dakota had to give it up!


wrong tools for the job=I still won 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaddaya tawkin 'bout Louie ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy = panties in a wad



  neva mind...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Quack don't read back!
> 
> 
> See what I mean HFH.
> ...



aint dat da truff


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mornin from the hospital. They gettin the old man a new hip cleaned up


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin from the hospital. They gettin the old man a new hip cleaned up



 's for your Dad this mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin from the hospital. They gettin the old man a new hip cleaned up



 all goes well.

What time does he go into the OR?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all goes well.
> 
> What time does he go into the OR?



We are in the waiting room. They are getting him ready. I don't know for sure when the surgery is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Well. Looky looky. King


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well. Looky looky. King



I sent you something.  Figured you might need a little giggle this morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mornin







 for Mud's Dad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

driveler=SLOW2day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

I was JUST fixing to type that. Internet slow today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

wonder where errbody is?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin from the hospital. They gettin the old man a new hip cleaned up


 ya'll at Houston Clinic?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wrong tools for the job=I still won


ya do what ya gotta do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> for Mud's Dad.


Mornin Sista!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder where errbody is?


I had to catch up with co-worker, I made a 3egg omelet this morning & toast and shared with her so we could go over the events of last week while she was on vacation............. so glad she is back!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

Mornin 

Ain't even a guest in here think I'll have one mopre cup of coffee and then hook up the mower to the tractor and go knock downs some weeds


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't type fast enough Howdy HFH


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder where errbody is?



I'm taking care of my sick little boy.  We are watching Jumanji right now. He loves this movie. And I'm doing laundry & I need to pack up a few more boxes. 


How's Gage?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> driveler=SLOW2day



If you was working you wouldn't realize it. 



HFHBoomBoomNancy = Not working


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm taking care of my sick little boy.  We are watching Jumanji right now. He loves this movie. And I'm doing laundry & I need to pack up a few more boxes.
> 
> 
> How's Gage?


still got a fat head and acts like his mama.... 


Workin2Hunt said:


> If you was working you wouldn't realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> HFHBoomBoomNancy = Not working



 monday=slow


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Seen pop in preop. He was already doped up. He asked the nurse "wasn't there a guy in front of me?" Nurse "yes" dad "did he make it????"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen pop in preop. He was already doped up. He asked the nurse "wasn't there a guy in front of me?" Nurse "yes" dad "did he make it????"





Hope everything goes well Mud.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> still got a fat head and acts like his mama....
> 
> 
> monday=slow



At least he ain't actin like his daddy! 



mudracing101 said:


> Seen pop in preop. He was already doped up. He asked the nurse "wasn't there a guy in front of me?" Nurse "yes" dad "did he make it????"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey MrsH22 the house we are movin to is only about 6 mins from y'all. 

 not excited about livin in town though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> At least he ain't actin like his daddy!




No No


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

crickett=stawkinthehornetts


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning. Day one of a call week after spending all weekend in internet hades trying to figure out this "outdated java plug-in"malware issue a lot of us were having. 
There are some really sorry people out there that create these monsters and i wish we had a Black-ops drone with missiles that could take out these spammers/hackers/programmers.


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi.... I still sleepyyy...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen pop in preop. He was already doped up. He asked the nurse "wasn't there a guy in front of me?" Nurse "yes" dad "did he make it????"





rhbama3 said:


> Morning. Day one of a call week after spending all weekend in internet hades trying to figure out this "outdated java plug-in"malware issue a lot of us were having.
> There are some really sorry people out there that create these monsters and i wish we had a Black-ops drone with missiles that could take out these spammers/hackers/programmers.


I agree!


lilD1188 said:


> Hi.... I still sleepyyy...


what's new?
back to


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I agree!
> 
> what's new?
> back to



Tell me bout it, I can't ever find my get up and go, I think it permanently got up and left!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.



That's good to hear. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


>



HFH = Kang


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Tell me bout it, I can't ever find my get up and go, I think it permanently got up and left!


like Daddy, like daughter............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.


Good News!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> like Daddy, like daughter.............
> 
> Good News!



Notice, mud looks just like his pappy.  He marked that boy!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice, mud looks just like his pappy.  He marked that boy!


 Yeah he did!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.



Good deal, Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

protein bar and water for lunch.... yay....


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> like Daddy, like daughter.............
> 
> Good News!



No he's got get up and go....


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> protein bar and water for lunch.... yay....



BBQ flavored pork skins and sweet tea


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> protein bar and water for lunch.... yay....


didn't cook or forgot?

skillet fish & onion rings a couple fried taters were tossed in too....
splurging, having a Mt. Dew!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> No he's got get up and go....


when it's something HE wants to do.............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didn't cook or forgot?
> 
> skillet fish & onion rings a couple fried taters were tossed in too....
> splurging, having a Mt. Dew!



lms was supposed to cook last night...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Left over hot wings & sweet tea 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett=stawkinthehornetts



No No 



mudracing101 said:


> Pops out. Surgery went well. He is in recovery. Now just time for healing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

This is pretty much done, stick a fork in it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett start a new one


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

They said he was in a lot of pain so they didn't want to but they gave him more pain stuff. Untill they get him settled he can't go to his recovery room.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett start a new one



I can never think of a catchy title then i have trouble finding good music!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Hiya Charlie, how's the cows?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> lms was supposed to cook last night...


and................


Crickett said:


> Left over hot wings & sweet tea


I think that's what I'll cook tonight!
How's da little one feeling?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett start a new one


X's2!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can never think of a catchy title then i have trouble finding good music!


You can do it.......... just don't EVA forget the  in the title!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They said he was in a lot of pain so they didn't want to but they gave him more pain stuff. Untill they get him settled he can't go to his recovery room.



Here's hoping your Dad has a quick recovery Mud.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie, how's the cows?
> 
> and................
> 
> ...



He's stopped....ummm... nevamind y'all are eating  He don't have a fever right now. Got a Drs appt for him @ 3:45 this afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They said he was in a lot of pain so they didn't want to but they gave him more pain stuff. Untill they get him settled he can't go to his recovery room.


Them pain meds they give ya in the hospital are awesome


Crickett said:


> I can never think of a catchy title then i have trouble finding good music!


Me neither, thats why I quit making new ones.  They gave me a fit on the last on I started


Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie, how's the cows?
> 
> and................
> 
> X's2!!!



=multitasking=FAIL!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Alright new one is up!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> when it's something HE wants to do.............



Well I guess he likes farming cause he's always up before me and I gotta be up at 5........ 

I just never feel like I've gotten enough sleep!


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello?


----------

